#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-10
<wrst> hello :)
<binarymutant> hello wrst
<wrst> hey binarymutant how you doing?
<binarymutant> good how about yourself?
<binarymutant> why would a game need libssh2... /me doesn't like closed source
<binarymutant> bin/hacker-evolution: error while loading shared libraries: libssh2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wrst> weird... but i'm no gamer so i'm clueless :)
<binarymutant> I don't think any game should have access to ssh
<binarymutant> much less one named "hacker" in the title :D
<wrst> ha ha no I would certainly think now :)
<wrst> i was trying to think why a game would need ssh period :)
<wrst> *not
<cyberanger> binarymutant: what game
<binarymutant> cyberanger: hacker-evolution
<cyberanger> binarymutant: original
<binarymutant> idk
<binarymutant> deleted it already
<cyberanger> pay for it or...
<cyberanger> oh, well... ok
<binarymutant> demo
<binarymutant> I played the original original, that was fun
<binarymutant> uplink
<cyberanger> doesn't sound right to be calling that library, but nothing inherently wrong with it
<cyberanger> attach more code to it, oh boy
<cyberanger> and yep, uplink was good
<binarymutant> cyberanger: it means that it uses ssh for something, and I dont like that
<binarymutant> especially since I can't see the code to make sure it's not doing anything "bad"
<binarymutant> it's being run as a user it could grab private keys, etc.
<binarymutant> who knows
<cyberanger> binarymutant: hence the bit wherre I said it's not inherently wrong, but the code is an issue
<cyberanger> it could be innocent too (generate keys in game to be disposed of, but make it realistic)
<binarymutant> too realistic
<cyberanger> I do serously doubt that, but yeah
<cyberanger> be nice for some realistic games though
<binarymutant> that's what home networks are for :P
 * cyberanger agrees, starts to "game" binarymutant's home network
<cyberanger> ;-)
<binarymutant> :P
 * cyberanger gets bored with this game, decides to play on the PRC's home network, the goal: "delete" the Golden Shield Project
<xpistos> Morning
<xpistos> Capo
<wrst> hey xpistos, i'm on vacation this week... woo hoo
<xpistos> wrst: Wow. That rocks! T-minus 9 day and counting for me
<wrst> cool xpistos!
<xpistos> wrst: and FYI I got Icewm on that old ass laptop at home with arch so progressing nicely
<binarymutant> if you change the icewm menu to a start button it looks exactly like windows95
<binarymutant> minus icons
<binarymutant> icewm: irox for desktop icons?
<binarymutant> :/
<binarymutant> http://mimiandeunice.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ME_486_PokeBlocker.png
<wrst> that's neat xpistos, i've been trying out ubuntu 11.10.. .and well its not bad
<xpistos> Gee that is a glowing endorsement
<wrst> xpistos: well after 11.04 and the major suckdom that was it, I think so :)
<xpistos> I like 11.04 but I use the classic interface and not the unity debacle, but I don't see that option in this new version
<wrst> xpistos: no they are using gnome 3 for their base in 11.10
<wrst> so you can install gnome shell that i think is still better
<johnhaitas> hey wrst xpistos
<johnhaitas> wrst: you should check out znc
<johnhaitas> pretty cool
<xpistos> what is znc?
<johnhaitas> xpistos: znc is better than quassel
<xpistos> can I use it for im's too?
<xpistos> how do I tell my computer to use icwem as the VNC wm?
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> xinitrc ?
<binarymutant> maybe..
<binarymutant> idk that's something to google
<binarymutant> http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2010/04/19/vnc-server-setup-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<binarymutant> xpistos: yes|no? ^^
<binarymutant> johnhaitas: why znc over screen/
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: znc is a client-agnostic IRC bouncer
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: U can use irssi, xchat, quassel ... Whatever
<binarymutant> same applies to screen as well
<xpistos> binarymutant: I have it working with enlightenment but I want to switch it to icewm instead
<binarymutant> although you'd have to log off to change clients
<binarymutant> xpistos: znc or vnc/
<xpistos> vnc
<binarymutant> it should work with xinitrc, check the vnc config
<xpistos> my server is using it but my laptop uses enlightenment but I can see where to change it
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: i don't believe this is the same as screen
<binarymutant> it's not the same, but used in a similar fashion
<binarymutant> detach sessions
<binarymutant> znc +1 works inside irc; screen +1 works outside of irc
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: i can't have a persistent connection via a server and use a GUI client w screen (that i am aware of)
<binarymutant> pretty sure you can detach xchat from screen
<binarymutant> worth a try
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> if you do X forwarding
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: yea … X forwarding … and limited to an X11 client
<binarymutant> true
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: znc is something different entirely
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: i reckon you'd like it
<binarymutant> I can see the appeal now
<johnhaitas> and btw … i've got a couple channels you should be in
<testingAccount> johnhaitas: who are you?
<testingAccount> hmm
<cyberanger> testingAccount: who are you?
<testingAccount> cyberanger: who are you
<binarymutant> anon
<cyberanger> testingAccount: short or long version ;-)
<binarymutant> gtg bbl
<johnhaitas> gotta get binarymutant on znc
<johnhaitas> :)
<johnhaitas> wrst: you tried znc yet?
<cyberanger> wrst: what's a vacation, I tried asking google, but nobody there had a clue either.
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I don't think he has, uses quassel so znc would be some added overhead
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: unless he desired to use other clients too
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: he expressed interest
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: so far i am pleased w znc
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: it is great, that's for sure
<johnhaitas> cyberanger:  u tried it yet?
<cyberanger> while back
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: using it now?
<cyberanger> no
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: still w irssi?
<cyberanger> and weechat
<testingAccount> cyberanger: i'm trying different clients
<johnhaitas> ooo
<johnhaitas> limechat
<johnhaitas> yum
<cosmicpizza> morning here
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: afternoon here, good afternoon
<cosmicpizza> ok
<cosmicpizza> howdy cyberranger ?
<johnhaitas> hey cosmicpizza
<johnhaitas> cosmicpizza: what part of TN are you in?
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: how's it going
<cosmicpizza> i' m so fine
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: still in paris or have you started your trip
<cosmicpizza> i live in paris john
<johnhaitas> cool cosmicpizza
<cosmicpizza> nope cyberanger
<johnhaitas> brb
<cosmicpizza> but my parents are doing a trip to canada
<cosmicpizza> what' s seem "brb" ?
<cyberanger> be right back
<cyberanger> Quebec again
<cyberanger> ?
<cosmicpizza> yeah, to state of quebec
<cosmicpizza> people who' re living in quebec seems to be very cool as i read to mails that they send me
<cosmicpizza> instead of people who live in france
<cyberanger> yeah, Quebec is pretty laid back
<cyberanger> for what I saw, at least
<wrst> well cyberanger my vacation is completing the moving process :)
<wrst> johnhaitas: i'm happy where I'm at on the irc front got too much invested in it now :)
<netritious__> howdy locotn
<johnhaitas> howdy netritious__
<johnhaitas> been too long
<johnhaitas> netritious__: we're having a 11.10 release party in nashville
<johnhaitas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/tennessee.team/1329/detail/
<wrst> netritious__: !
<johnhaitas> wrst: btw ... gave you founder status in this channel as well
<johnhaitas> wrst: triple redundancy
<wrst> ok johnhaitas, that makes me feel older and more mature :)
<wrst> and triple redundancy is good given the fleeting nature of things sometimes
<johnhaitas> wrst: i would hope having a child would do that x100
<johnhaitas> wrst: agreed
<johnhaitas> wrst: you've been around the longest
<wrst> i don't know johnhaitas, her mom is in charge of all the serious stuff, i get down on the floor and act like a fool :)
<johnhaitas> i reckon give founder status to the three who have been around and involved longest - for best triple redundancy
<wrst> i can agree there too johnhaitas
 * wrst is growing some what not hacked off at 11.10
 * wrst might even say its ok after using it a while longer
* johnhaitas changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party in Nashville Fri, Oct 28 @ 6:30PM CDT - see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/tennessee.team/1329/detail/ for more info |Next Meeting: Nov. 3 @ 7:30PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT | Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/158/detail/
<johnhaitas> wrst: i'm checking out 11.10 beta 2 right now
<johnhaitas> wrst: it seems pretty decent
<johnhaitas> wrst: login screen is an excellent upgrade
<johnhaitas> wrst: and unity has come a long way
<johnhaitas> wrst: ubuntu is really distinguishing itself on the user interface/experience amongst common linux distros
<netritious__> sorry...was afk there for a sec
<netritious__> yeah 11.10 is neat
<netritious__> d/l beta2 a day or so ago and installed in a vm
<netritious__> johnhaitas: not so pace_t anymore? :D howdy wrst!
<netritious__> getting my head wrapped around debian squeeze currently
<johnhaitas> netritious__: yea
<netritious__> 1.4GB gives me vanilla gnome desktop with clearlooks theme whereas ubuntu is 2.0GB after stripping stuff out (open/libreoffice,etc)
<johnhaitas> netritious__: pace_t_zulu started to seem silly
<johnhaitas> netritious__: no secret who i am
<johnhaitas> netritious__: it is consistent with my other online identities
<netritious__> oh wasn't implying anything :D
<netritious__> i always thought pace_t_zulu was a pretty original name johnhaitas
<netritious__> but anyways, yeah 11.10, interesting to see where Ubuntu is headed
<johnhaitas> netritious__: agreed ... still proud of it
<johnhaitas> netritious__: you can "/msg NickServ info johnhaitas" and see i still hold pace_t_zulu
<netritious__> good...you held on to it :)
<netritious__> tightvncserver is broken in 11.10...funtionality is broken, package installs fine
<netritious__> and I don't like the fact that I can't seem to customize anything in the new menu system
<netritious__> there is a little customization, but not anything like 10.04 with gnome 2
<netritious__> not griping, just observations
<netritious> someone feel free to kick netritious__ :)
<netritious> the java app bombed on me at freenode...what was the last message you guys received?
<netritious> sup binarymutant
<binarymutant> waasuupp
<netritious> man not much..checking out debian...you?
<Unit193> <netritious__> not griping, just observations
<Unit193> Laston e
<netritious> thanks Unit193
<binarymutant> just got back home, time to relax
<Unit193> Howdy both of you
<netritious> howdy Unit193
<binarymutant> waasssuupp
<binarymutant> :P
<netritious> :)
<binarymutant> these guys in a channel that pace_t_zulu introduced me to are talking about FBI catching worms by copying the output of telnet... I want to say something... but just joined the channel today
<binarymutant> "your wrong" doesn't really make me look good :D
<netritious> telnet? who uses telnet anymore?
<binarymutant> netritious: no one, but it's a way to get output from a port still
<Unit193> netritious: Then how do YOU IRC?? ;)
<netritious> yeah might rub someone the wrong way binarymutant
<binarymutant> but the output of a worm isn't exactly copying the worm
<netritious> lol Unit193
<netritious> +1
<binarymutant> it's like "ya I copied the motd of the worm and sent it to the fbi" lol
<netritious> it would make more sense if A) the worm uses a telnet server or client and traffic is being sniffed or B) they were using a packet sniffer
<netritious> both cases a packet sniffer required
<binarymutant> idk, it was a strange story, can't believe I read it all
<netritious> lol binarymutant on motd
 * binarymutant thought netritious and Unit193 were the same person o_0
 * binarymutant been gone too long
<Unit193> Wait, I already told you who I was though :P
<netritious> binarymutant: nope, there can only be one netritious :P
<binarymutant> lol the highlander
<netritious> my wife loved the series...i think she was hot for the dude playing the highlander, but she won't admit it lol
<binarymutant> adrian? or christopher? I forgot their last names
<netritious> adrian...that sounds right
<binarymutant> ah the tv series
<binarymutant> most were lols
<netritious> yeah
<binarymutant> women kept that show going for 10+ years
<netritious> +1
 * binarymutant watched it too
<netritious> hahaha...the truth comes out :D
<binarymutant> *but* for different reasons :P
<binarymutant> I watched it for the swordplay rofl, still sounds bad lol
<netritious> nah I get that
<binarymutant> you watched it too
<netritious> same reason I like old overdubbed kung fu movies
<binarymutant> wutang
<netritious> I watched it kind of...when it was around we only had one tv :)
 * netritious is not big on TV
<binarymutant> I will say the tv show was better than the movies
<binarymutant> made a little bit more sense
<binarymutant> I do remember they even had a cartoon of future highlander
<binarymutant> nostalgia
<netritious> I remember that binarymutant
<binarymutant> mid-90s I think
<netritious> yep
<wrst> netritious: saw you are trying it debian squeeze how you likey?
<cyberanger> wrst: I likey it almost as much as debian wheezy (aka testing)
<wrst> hey cyberanger!
<cyberanger> wrst: how's it going
<wrst> good cyberanger been moving stuff today cleaning etc etc
<wrst> i have an old macbook g4 setup in our garage with a bass amp playing music, i could get ran out of the neighborhood in a hurry
<cyberanger> sounds like......oh, three letter word I always forget.......fun
<wrst> oh yeah cyberanger loads of the f word
<wrst> so cyberanger i have had ubuntu 11.10 running all day not bad
<cyberanger> now that does sound fun, garage rock I hope
<wrst> of course cyberanger, barely have the volume turned up on the amp and the windows are rattling :)
<wrst> not the best sound quality out of a bass amp but it sure is loud
 * Unit193 wonders if wrst wants a visit ;)
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 well...
<cyberanger> for garage rock I'd almost consider offering (does that mac need cleaning out ;-))
<wrst> well i haven't found a ppc distro that works very well, 1ghz and 256mb of ram
<Unit193> Not arch or debian?
<binarymutant> wrst: ppc? seriously? they still make those??
<Unit193> They dont'
<binarymutant> apple used to use them, but switched to x86
<binarymutant> "old macbook" I should read before posting lol
<binarymutant> debian is "okay" with the ppc architecture
<binarymutant> I used "intimate" debian on ppc, it worked well. On an ipaq though
<binarymutant> the only ppc, I've ever used
<wrst> binarymutant: yeah its an oldy :)
<binarymutant> cheapy arch
<binarymutant> x86 much more fun :D
<wrst> binarymutant:  yes it is
<binarymutant> debian could run on it
<wrst> yeah i need to get debian running on my toaster first binarymutant :)
<wrst> os x is ok on it and plays my music but i hate itunes
<binarymutant> http://www.uberreview.com/2005/09/netbsd-controlled-toaster.htm
<binarymutant> <-- actually googled debian on toaster :D
<binarymutant> <-- so hopped up on energy drinks roflcopter
<cyberanger> binarymutant: your installing bsd on a toaster, what's next, linux on a lawn mower
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: yea ... that is a classic
<binarymutant> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9103
<binarymutant> https://smartmow.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1
<binarymutant> energy drinks is making me google some crazy stuff
<Unit193> Vodka does the same...
<binarymutant> too early for vodka, plus clear liquid makes me vomit
<binarymutant> brown good, clear bad
<Unit193> Good ol jack
<binarymutant> yess
<binarymutant> TN all the way
 * cyberanger adds some food colouring to binarymutant's glass then
<binarymutant> lols
 * binarymutant likes beer from Wisconsin though...
<binarymutant> http://www.handlewithlinux.com/cool-linux-beer-tap
<binarymutant> and the very cool http://www.moobella.com/
<binarymutant> ^^ made linux journal
<binarymutant> k, I'm spamming - stopping - now
<binarymutant> ya'll need energy drinks too :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-11
 * wrst_ peeks in at himself
<wrst_> Unit193: so I have this little machine and I don't know what it is but I'm trying to get linux to run on it
<Unit193> How'd I get this? ;)
<Unit193> Linux == arch?
<wrst_> ha ha well thought you might know what I need to do
<wrst_> Unit193: no i started trying to get ubuntu server on it, it has a VIA chip
<wrst_> it didn't like ubuntu server, i'm trying to install arch right now, and it doesn't seem to like it either but i'm going through with it
<wrst_> but as you can tell Unit193  i have gotten to a point in the install i could ssh out so that is getting better :)
<Unit193> This way you can check logs and see what's up :D
<Unit193> 2 VMs. Yep, this'll die :P
<wrst_> :)
<wrst_> hmm this is a very very slow machine i am working on...
<Unit193> CPU; RAM?
<wrst_> i get lots of cryptic errors with lots of numbers :)
<wrst_> i'm thinking possibly some bad memory or something
<Unit193> Got a few days? Memtest it :P
<wrst_> yeah i'm curious what memory it has in it probably quicker to just swap it out and see
<wrst_> I don't know on the cpu and ram i know its via of some sort
<wrst_> all these errors have ran arch's curses menu up to where I can't see it :|
<wrst_> whew there it is :)
<cyberanger> wrst_: cryptic errors with lots of numbers, when did you start working for the "No Such Agency"
<wrst_> ha ha cyberanger
 * wrst_ reboots!
<wrst> ok so grub hates this ghing
<wrst> *thing
<wrst> grub, grub 2... i think i will try lilo never used it!
<binarymutant> lilo is awesome
<binarymutant> old school but still in development
<wrst> binarymutant: have no clue how to use it, but tried ubuntu server, arhc, now have an ubuntu minimal cd in and the problem is always with grub
<wrst> in grub 2 the rescue prompt didn't work correctly
<binarymutant> what's the grub problem?
<binarymutant> directx + wine is making me angry
<wrst> i don't really know binarymutant :)
<wrst> hmm direct x why oh why... how i hate you direct x
<binarymutant> wrst: how do you know there's a problem?
<binarymutant> wrst: try a different kernel version
<binarymutant> although if it doesn't boot any kernel that won't help...
<binarymutant> if it kernel panics it's the kernel not the bootloader, if it doesn't even get to try and load the kernel that it's grub
<binarymutant> :/
<binarymutant> anyone try MS games in virtualbox?
<wrst> binarymutant: yeah it doesn't get to the kernel and tried everything from ubuntu 8.04 to  arch running kernel 3.0
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm not much of a gamer never tried it?
<binarymutant> meh I gave up on AoE, I don't have the space for a Windows image, and can't get directx and wine to play well
<binarymutant> wrst: that's strange, is grub on your mbr/
<wrst> yes supposed to be :)
<wrst> i'm thinking its some hardware weirdness of some sort this is an odd little thing i bought from linuxman410 a year or so ago he couldn't get anything to run on it so thought I would try
<Unit193> binarymutant: I had it working a while ago on 6.10 (I think it was)
<binarymutant> that's really strange o_0
<wrst> woot got it to working!
<binarymutant> woot woot
<wrst> hmm but kernel panics!!! woot woot :)
<netritious> back
<netritious> here's to twelve years of marriage !
 * netritious raises glass
<wrst> awesome netritious
<wrst> congrats
 * netritious takes a drink
<netritious> thanks wrst
<netritious> now back to debian :D
<wrst> ha ha what are you doing with debian netritious?
<netritious> wrst: experimenting
<netritious> researching
<netritious> trying to see just how diff it is to ubuntu
<wrst> netritious: i'm betting for what you do it won't get in the way
<netritious> so far it seems leaner and a bit less crazy about eclectic (some might say proprietary) dependencies
<wrst> how so ?
<netritious> like in ubuntu if you apt-get remove openoffice.org/* then it will remove ubuntu-desktop, which "supposedly" (according to documentation) screws up version upgrades
<netritious> not openoffice.org, but evolutions
<netritious> *evolution
<wrst> why in the world does it remove ubuntu-desktop????
<netritious> and now in 11.10 gwibber will cause the same effect
<wrst> because the calendar depends on it?
<netritious> maybe, but I am alsmot certain it has something to do with couchdb
<wrst> ok i have to ask what is couchdb?
<netritious> just the met package is removed though (ubuntu-desktop) not it's dependencies
<netritious> *meta
<netritious> used for ubuntu-one apparently
<Unit193> It's fine to remove that package, it's just for getting what you need on initial install
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<Unit193> I have also done an upgrade without it, but it's NOT recommended (Also did it over SSH, another thing not recommended :P )
<wrst> netritious: tried a minimal install of ubuntu?
<netritious> which package Unit193?
<Unit193> metapackage
<netritious> wrst: I can install ubuntu probably 50 diff ways now :)
<wrst> ha ha gotcha but if you install the stock desktop...
<netritious> minimal and minimal virtual are my favs for ubuntu
<netritious> min-virt gives me a 410-450mb install
<wrst> that's a very minimal install :)
<netritious> min comes in around 800mb
<wrst> i think arch installs at 5-600
<netritious> ah but there are caveats
<Unit193> wrst: Try mini+lubuntu-core
<netritious> to min-virt
<wrst> Unit193: i'm happy where i am at on the destkop don't have to worry about junk
<netritious> Unit193: about the unbuntu-desktop meta-package...according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions ...
<netritious> It is technically just fine to remove a meta-package, if required, and this shouldn't necessarily cause any problems. However, it is strongly recommended that you reinstall that package if you decide to manually upgrade to another version of Ubuntu. The package manager requires those packages to be installed for it to successfully perform the upgrade.
<netritious> who is going to remember that
<Unit193> Well, it worked for me, but I am not sure I would have a second go with it :P
<netritious> I am just saying I would rather avoid the issue altogether by using a distro that doesn't have that issue with that particular meta-package
<netritious> I have only bothered upgrading a desktop version maybe twice and it was a horrible experience
<netritious> reminded me of upgrading windows
<netritious> *server* though I have upgraded a few times without issue
<wrst> netritious: i have never had an issue with the server, and the desktop goes ok for me when I have, but I don't tweak much
<cyberanger> netritious: unfortunately for the ubuntu desktop, that is an accurate comparison of the headaches
<cyberanger> and it's only getting worse
<netritious> wrst: I need to fit a working OS on a 4GB flash drive...using debian :D
<netritious> *compact flash drive
<cyberanger> netritious: that's not an issue
<cyberanger> live or can it be installed
<cyberanger> to the flash drive
<netritious> cyberanger: yep...you remember exodus_ms when he upgraded from intrepid to karmic? the upgrade from grub to grub2 *and* removal of hal *and* from ext3 to ext4? crazy stuff happened
<netritious> cyberanger: I got it covered
<netritious> working atm just fine
<netritious> 1.4GB with fully funtional desktop
<cyberanger> netritious: that was actually minor in some ways too, just the dependencies were too crazy
<cyberanger> and 1.4GB for a bare system, that's heavy
<netritious> cyberanger: instead of digging into the guts of it all I just scraped the top
<netritious> with debians default "Graphical Desktop" and "System Utilities" I was coming in at 2.5GB
<cyberanger> netritious: I just start small & build up, 500MB is the low record (and I could technically go lower, but I'd be missing stuff I like too much, like vlc & conky)
<netritious> so I've shaved a gig, and it is only a 5 step ordeal post install
<netritious> easy enough to remember
<netritious> cyberanger: same here
<binarymutant> ? /me reads up
<binarymutant> saved a gig with debian, I believe it
<netritious> one thing that tripped me up with gnome on debian at first was the use of gksu vs gksudo
<cyberanger> netritious: thing is, with ubuntu as a base, really didn't save any
<netritious> after searching for hours I finally found gksu-properties and solved that issue
<cyberanger> it's packages ubuntu has debian leaves out (including whois even) that I reinstall
<binarymutant> netritious: still using gnome?
<binarymutant> shave another gig by ditching it
<cyberanger> save 200MB somewhere, but after installing tons of stuff over time, I get the same 1GB in the end (including fatter config files, photos, some music)
<netritious> binarymutant: I don't run a desktop by default, meaning, when the system boots it's CLI
<binarymutant> ah
<netritious> I have to sudo start gdm
<binarymutant> gdm is big too
<binarymutant> gdm + deps
<netritious> and now on 11.10 it's sudo start lightdm
<netritious> yeah it is
<binarymutant> anyone try cdm yet? I couldn't get it to work
<netritious> I just change the upstart script to start gdm in runlevel 3
<binarymutant> <- xdm right now
<netritious> I use gnome or nothing atm...i mean, if I use a desktop it's gnome, otherwise it's CLI for me
<binarymutant> if you like floating windows, *box is much smaller than gnome
<binarymutant> and tiling window managers are even smaller :D
<netritious> I've tried lxde and fluxbox...they were ok
<binarymutant> fluxbox ya
<binarymutant> and lxde uses openbox
<binarymutant> and binarymutant uses awesomewm
<netritious> :)
 * wrst likes to have plenty of things to pointy pointy, clicky clicky
<binarymutant> keyboard is where it's at, laptop mice hurt
<binarymutant> crampy
<netritious> I like computers that run something and that I can interact with...i am not tooo picky about cli vs windows or linux vs unix or gnome vs *...i use mouse at CLI to
<netritious> trying to remember the package name
<binarymutant> ah ya
<netritious> but MAN did that come in handy
<binarymutant> thinkstrain
<netritious> having a mouse at console I mean
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> uh uh...
<netritious> I still can't remember...it's something weird too
<binarymutant> GPM!
<binarymutant> <- had to google it
<binarymutant> gpm with aptitude | mc | whatever is awwesome
<netritious> yep that's it!
<netritious> was googling too :D
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> the google generation
<cyberanger> netritious: tried slim yet?
<cyberanger> I use openbox raw (no lxde) but rarely do I fireup xorg to use it
<netritious> cyberanger: sure haven't
<cyberanger> netritious: simple login manager is about as slim as it gets
<cyberanger> short of starting out in a cli and running xorg via startx
<binarymutant> cdm
<binarymutant> http://cdm.ghost1227.com/
<netritious> binarymutant: neato
<netritious> js is cool
<binarymutant> ya the site is nice
<binarymutant> the dm looks nice too
<netritious> trying to decide what browser to install...chromium or iceweasel..isn't iceweasel ff in disguise?
<binarymutant> yes
<binarymutant> ff without trademarks
<netritious> right..debian seems to be pretty serious about that
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> dfsg, free all the way
<netritious> I can dig that
<cyberanger> netritious: iceweasel
<binarymutant> luakit :D
<binarymutant> -- crashes all the time with flash --
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that's flash for ya
<Unit193> I'm still thinking of doing a server and it sounds like I'm going with Stable :P
<netritious> cya guys..was fun
 * Unit193 wonders if he would get shot for posting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp6uEIAEy9g
<binarymutant> ya i wish I had a cd now
<binarymutant> lol Unit193
<binarymutant> I stopped it, knowing exactly how long it would go on
<vychune> johnhaitas: How the frak did you find me on FB? lol
<vychune> oh good morning everyone
<vychune> o/
<average_guy> Good morning gentleman
<vychune> how ya doing
<average_guy> Hi vychune, I am doing great.  How are you?
<average_guy> anything exciting going on?
<vychune> im good, despite my dialup dilemmea.
<average_guy> I was just noticing that you are on dial-up
<average_guy> that's gotta suk
<vychune> just finished watching Gordon Ramasy's F word. and speaking of F words.....
<vychune> yes it F'n SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<vychune> but it's free
<vychune> no ads
<average_guy> Thats pretty cool I guess.  I still don't think I could do it
<average_guy> I didn't even kno ppl still offer it
<vychune> i'm desparate
 * vychune is unemployed and living with Mom
<vychune> Netzero
<vychune> people PC
<vychune> AOL
<average_guy> Oh, I feel ya there. I've been unemployed more then a year
<vychune> DAMN
<average_guy> I go to McDonalds or Starbucks with the laptop in times of desperation
<vychune> that bites
<vychune> or bytes lol
<average_guy> nice
<average_guy> luckly the wife still works
<vychune> what part of TN are in from?
<vychune> good good
<average_guy> I'm in knoxville
<average_guy> yu?
<vychune> Memphis empathsis
<average_guy> Everyone here seems to be out that wayt
<vychune> which just got voted one of the poorest and most dangerous cities in the US
<vychune> hmm yeah kinda
<average_guy> Idk, I feel like while everyone has been whining, the economy has been slowly turning the corner
<vychune> define turning the corner
<average_guy> I got 2 call for $21hr+ yesterday alone
<vychune> cool
<average_guy> the phone is starting to ring again
<average_guy> I have a felony so most good jobs don't work out
<vychune> Oh yeah
<average_guy> but it is good that ppl are at least hiring
<vychune> right
<vychune> Felony? ouch
<vychune> Hack the gov't? lol
<vychune> sorry bad joke
<average_guy> it's coo
<vychune> I started going back to my chruch and a family business i used to work for is really needing me back in the fold so i'll be back in the workforce soon
<average_guy> Awesome!  I wish you luck
<vychune> thank you
<vychune> cosmicpizza? nice nick
<cosmicpizza> hi there
<vychune> o/
<cosmicpizza> thx
<vychune> average_guy: i'm really hating my dialup right now, because the top of this picture i want to see really look cool lol
<average_guy> Yeah, I get frustrated just thinking about dial-up
<average_guy> you can't do graphics
<vychune> then there's the iorc lag
<vychune> *irc
<average_guy> sooo.. no wireless capability?
<vychune> nope
<average_guy> I can't live without
<vychune> its nerveracking
<average_guy> I bet.  An exersize in patience
<vychune> good thing i stockpile that lol
<average_guy> Ahh, no kids I take it..
<average_guy> Thats where all mine goes
 * vychune just turned twenty
<vychune> i miss my teen years
<average_guy> ?
<average_guy> they not THAT far gone
<vychune> tell that to my Mother
<average_guy> Haha
<vychune> Ms. "my job is done....You're Eighteen"
<average_guy> Hey you're stayin there.. at least you have a roof
<vychune> WHO SAID YOU CAN RETIRE FROM BEING A PARENT?!?!?!?!?!
<average_guy> My Mom would never let me move back
<vychune> well yeah
<vychune> mine wouldnt eiether
<vychune> i just havent gotten out yet
<average_guy> Ahh..
<vychune> speaking of getting out............
<average_guy> I had to join the Army at 18  I was NOT allowed to stay at home
<vychune> i'm gonna walk to the library now i cant take much more of this
<average_guy> don't blame ya
<vychune> they tried to get mer to do that
<vychune> brb
<wrst> cyberanger: got a very basic arch install just under 400MB
<wrst> ha but it failed
<vychune> i'm backkkk
<vychune> ahhh broadband lol
<vychune> average_guy: still here?
<cyberanger> wrst: failed and did it have all the tools you wanted, or were you about to add 100MB
<cyberanger> and not sure failed should count
<average_guy> Hey vychune, better now?
<vychune> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
<vychune> broadband baby
<wrst> cyberanger: well installed but grub failed, on this machine that i got from linuxman410
<wrst> i had ubuntu booting and running but kernel panics, i had to put a jumper on the hard drive, i think grub2 works better so trying ubuntu again then going to try debian
<vychune> how is my old buddy linuxman410?
<wrst> vychune: haven't heard from him in a while i'm looking forward to telling him i finally got that box atleast to booting
<vychune> i think the one he gave me will be going to #midsouthmakers
<wrst> cool vychune
<vychune> not cool
<vychune> it's going to the scarp room
<vychune> *scrap
<vychune> the hard from it is burning up
<vychune> literally
<vychune> ok i got three minutes till i have to got off so gotta go
<vychune> binarymutant: sup dude?
<binarymutant> asup homie
<wrst> binarymutant: you know that machine i was messing with last night, a second install seemed to get it going i didn't install the server kernel
<binarymutant> that's good news
<binarymutant> so it was the kernel?
<wrst> i don't know binarymutant, arch didn't work at all on it, which is weird
<wrst> i had to put a jumper on the hard drive to get grub to work, its IDE so i'm not for sure but right now it seems good
<wrst> now to figure out what I'm going to do with it!
<binarymutant> ah it was the jumper
<binarymutant> master|slave|cable select
<wrst> yes that was the grub issue i'm not for sure what the kernel panic issue was
<binarymutant> probably the jumper too, who knows
<binarymutant> that would have tripped me up forever
<vychune> bad ISO?
<wrst> well got that after the jumper, but installed before the jumper
<wrst> binarymutant: it was a shot in the dark for me :)
<wrst> vychune: net install trying to keep it as small as possible, only have a 10GB hard drive
<vychune> oh ok
<wrst> i like having music out in the garage and have the wifes old G3 macbook out there now, thinking of hooking it up to speakers and see if i can get some type of control to remote play music
<wrst> and of course wireless of some type
<binarymutant> mpd
<binarymutant> mpd+lirc=greatness
<wrst> hmm binarymutant, i shall google that :)
<wrst> oh wow binarymutant cool i may give that a try
<binarymutant> gtg into town bbl
<wrst> gotta get a usb wireless that works and all that setup i think cyberanger uses wicd-curses for that
<wrst> thanks for the hint binarymutant!
<binarymutant> np
<wrst> uh oh spoke too soon, we have panic and I think its the kernel screaming
<wrst> i think the little via processor just can't handle much and by much i mean apt
<vychune> rolling out guys
<cyberanger> wrst: yep, wicd instead of network-manager
<cyberanger> wrst: Belkin Components F5D7050 Wireless G Adapter v4000 [Zydas ZD1211B]
<cyberanger> wrst: that card has mutiple chipsets, I can vouch for this and another I forget what that was
<cyberanger> never heard of that card with an annoying non-linux chipset
<wrst> cool cyberanger if i get this thing stable i may get that
 * wrst thinks he may have a heating issue
<cyberanger> wrst: that card has only gotten cheaper, gotten slightly harder to find
<cyberanger> there are better cards, but you know me, I go overboard on that
<cyberanger> stuff that's got multimile range
<wrst> well i just want one that works really
<wrst> and easily
<cyberanger> this card does, minimal issues, and easy
<wrst> ok cyberanger i'm wondering how to cool a fanless machine :)
<wrst> with no hope of a fan!
<cyberanger> (it's not too sensitive, that's it's main issue, if your on fringe of your signal, this card is one of the first to fail to get it)
<cyberanger> wrst: check the airflow, look for dust & debris
<wrst> cyberanger: this is completely enclosed device, there is no airflow
<cyberanger> it's still got airflow, just not fan assisted
<cyberanger> I doubt that, your saying it's airtight
<wrst> no air flow it has aluminun case that is supposed to disperse the heat
<wrst> cyberanger: yep air tight, well not air tight but for practical purposes air tight
<wrst> air tight like a metal box bolted together is air tight
<cyberanger> can you open it and check for any debris
<wrst> yes I have its clean
<cyberanger> nothing out of place
<wrst> not that I can tell i may have to fabricate something with a fan
<wrst> nope not heat it locked up as quick as i started it :)
<cyberanger> overclocked any?
<cyberanger> ha, oh boy
<wrst> cyberanger: its got a via chip any ideas on that beast?
<cyberanger> which via chip, there are a few
<cyberanger> oh, you mean processer
<wrst> yes
<wrst> processor.
<wrst> let me hard reboot this baby again :)
<cyberanger> lilo and arch currently?
<wrst> no grub and ubuntu :)
<wrst> how i wanted it to start with actually
<wrst> cyberanger: this is the cpuinfo: http://pastebin.com/AQpamuNi
<wrst> and lspci: http://pastebin.com/2fRAqxLN
<cyberanger> wrst: when you say ubuntu, you mean  normal ubuntu desktop, what release
<wrst> i used the 11.10 minimal install cyberanger
 * cyberanger pulls up pastebin links with curl, take that gui
<cyberanger> wrst: but for a desktop install, or did you tell it to do something different
<cyberanger> like I do for crunchbang like results
<wrst> ok cyberanger i see a debian install that looks like using 486 worked and 686 kernel may not have
<wrst> cyberanger: no just bare bones all i wanted was cli
<wrst> cyberanger: about to try debian on it
<cyberanger> wrst: was thinking kernel arch would help, but was trying to verify
<cyberanger> try it, it was the same route I was thinking too
<cyberanger> also, that could explain bootloader issues a little
<wrst> what debian should i use cyberanger?
<cyberanger> wrst: testing
<wrst> ok meant which architecture :)
<wrst> i386?
<cyberanger> 486
<cyberanger> so yeah
<wrst> ok i'm installing, but hey i can isntall and boot on this that's more than me and linuxman410 could do for a couple years :)
<cyberanger> dunno if he was trying debian though
<wrst> never could get it to boot hard drive had to have a jumper
<binarymutant> via ? wowza
<binarymutant> I don't think I've ever seen Via architecture before
<cyberanger> binarymutant: they're usually x86, but they're rare now
<cyberanger> just not optimized for anything beyond 486
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> ubuntu seems to be all 686-pae now
<binarymutant> pae?
<binarymutant> plug and enjoy?
<cyberanger> physical address exteensions
<binarymutant> never heard :/
<cyberanger> some mobos don't support pae
<binarymutant> wiki-ing it now
<binarymutant> ack OS101 stuff :/
<wrst> lets you get memory above 4GB i think is the big thing right?
<binarymutant> in 1995? no ways
<cyberanger> wrst: eh, probally the most known feature at least
<binarymutant> ick I can't read that wiki page, operating systems 101 (page tables, chips, hardware, blah) is rough to me
<wrst> yeah
<binarymutant> too low level. Let's just call it "x86"
<binarymutant> ubuntu-desktop is probably for i686 but ubuntu-standard can handle i486 still
<cyberanger> binarymutant: i686 or i686-pae depending on what the installer detects
<cyberanger> and the i486 seems broken, unstable or something
<wrst> cyberanger: debian feels a lot better as I'm installing I went with debian stable figured the older the better in this case actually
<cyberanger> wrst: no reason testing isn't an issue
<cyberanger> and stable isn't too old yet
<cyberanger> on par with natty or thereabouts
<binarymutant> stable is old old
<binarymutant> like maverick old
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that's not too old though
<binarymutant> too old for me :D
<cyberanger> considering lucid is older as an lts
<cyberanger> binarymutant: same here, i'm on debian testing
<binarymutant> testing is old too :D
<binarymutant> unstable is where it's at
<cyberanger> sid?
<cyberanger> yes
<binarymutant> it=party
<cyberanger> but for my router, I run testing
<wrst> yea binarymutant its old but for this purpose I just want something that works :)
<binarymutant> that makes sense, you don't want to update a router too often
<wrst> well this isn't a router i don't know what it will be I just want it to run :)
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> music server sounded good
<wrst> yeah that's what i would like not really a server as much as a networked player
<cyberanger> wrst: i'm with binarymutant on that, pianobar & vlc
<cyberanger> that'd work
<wrst> cyberanger: that's what I'm thinking
<wrst> that's assuming the soundcard works :)
<cyberanger> byobu, install a backup quassel-core on it too, jIC
<cyberanger> wrst: what are the odds it doesn''t
<wrst> oh with this machine pretty good but I can get a usb card for that also
<cyberanger> (note, you may need to install alsa-utils & add yourself to the audio group via "sudo adduser wrst audio", logout & in, run alsamixer and unmute some items)
<wrst> oh yes
<wrst> cyberanger: i got heavily acquanted with that with arch
<wrst> but now that gnome 3 uses pulse it all takes care of that but i kinda like setting it all up :)
<cyberanger> and I don't like pulse for general use
 * cyberanger really needs to get another hdd
<wrst_debian> cyberanger: nice :)
<binarymutant> run mpd on your file server and mpc on the old computer :D
<wrst_debian> this has been by far the best running anything yet
<binarymutant> debian ftw
 * wrst_debian misses sudo
<binarymutant> su
<wrst_debian> binarymutant: i will probably install sudo old habits are hard to break
<binarymutant> root is much cooler
<wrst_debian> if this runs longer than 10 minutes
<wrst_debian> binarymutant: i mess things up too easily!
<binarymutant> sudo works too
<binarymutant> I just like seeing the username root in my shell :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: sudo -i
<wrst_debian> ha ha binarymutant, well the pc speaker works
<wrst_debian> there you go cyberanger  :)
<binarymutant> root:~
<binarymutant> root:~$
<wrst_debian> ok this is working smoother than anything else, actually darn smoothe I think this could work
 * wrst_debian wonders what he could isntall/run to test things out?
<cyberanger> wrst_debian: and no reason you could get it on testing with much difference
<cyberanger> wrst_debian: pianobar
<wrst_debian> ok cyberanger here goes...
<wrst_debian> cyberanger: i'm guessing alsa and alsa-utils would be good also?
<cyberanger> alsa-utils yep
<cyberanger> wicd-curses too
<wrst_debian> cyberanger: gotta get a card first I wish i could cram this pci card in it!
<cyberanger> oh, right (duh)
<cyberanger> no wire either?
<wrst_debian> no not one that long :)
<wrst_debian> ok cyberanger how do i run pianobar?
<wrst_debian> oh easy :)
<cyberanger> "pianobar"
<cyberanger> then login to pandora
 * wrst_debian has to find pandora username/pass
<cyberanger> yep, easy peasy
 * Unit193 hasn't fully been watching, but go pianobar
<wrst> :)
<binarymutant> pandora doesn't have too many artists, it repeats for me
<cyberanger> binarymutant: some of that is configuration
<binarymutant> I'd like to see a client do pandora, last.fm, and all the other streamyz
<wrst> got it
<wrst> now to try
<cyberanger> it's found bands that are small time for me, but took alot of use & tweaking (and adding some small bands I knew of, such as finding jimmy hoffa which is small time arkansas still)
<Unit193> binarymutant: I just want one for Grooveshark :P
<binarymutant> Unit193: neverheard
<binarymutant> to the google!
<wrst_debian> protocol too old i need to upgrade libpiano :\
<wrst_debian> cyberanger: do i dare change to testing? :)
<cyberanger> wrst_debian: carefully, yes
<cyberanger> wrst_debian: lemme grab a link for you
<wrst_debian> you mean i can't just change the sources list and everything work just perfect? :) how dare them!
<cyberanger> wrst: you can, just with more risk
 * wrst returns to his laptop :)
<binarymutant> Unit193: https://github.com/danopia/remora
<wrst> yeah cyberanger this has been well challenging enough
<wrst> i'm wondering about just trying to update that one librayr but that will probably lead to mayhem
<cyberanger> easier to swap sources, upgrade your kernel, apt & bootloader (if needed)
<cyberanger> then grab the rest
<cyberanger> wrst: you can just do that, pianobar & libpianoo0
<cyberanger> wrst: you can just do that, pianobar & libpiano0
<cyberanger> the two you need
<wrst> hmm that's a more tempting offer right at the moment
<cyberanger> worst case, it breaks an already broken pianobar, and tells you another lib you need to update
<cyberanger> but that's what I did first on ubuntu, then again on debian stable (so I could jam during the upgrade)
<cyberanger> no hiccup
<binarymutant> meh don't change from stable to testing just for one app
<binarymutant> just download and compile pianobar
<cyberanger> binarymutant: didn't say it was for one app
<binarymutant> Unit193: groovewalrus looks good too
<cyberanger> just that I updated it first
<cyberanger> ouch wifi
<binarymutant> sheesh
<Unit193> I just don't want something with "Air":P
<binarymutant> aha
<binarymutant> first one used mplayer
<binarymutant> mplayer and a fifo and curl I think
<cyberanger> binarymutant: wifi
<cyberanger> ?
<binarymutant> wifi/
<binarymutant> ?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: never said it was one app, just the one app I started with (it was many apps)
<cyberanger> and I was askinng about your connection issue there, wifi snafu
<binarymutant> I thought you were trying to talk wrst into switching to testing for pianobar srry :/
<wrst> well binarymutant I may just for the joy of it I know stable works now so I have a working option
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that is one app, and was suggesting pulling it from testing (two packages)
<cyberanger> but that's just the start of a list
<cyberanger> hate how my laptop is pratically all live disc atm
<wrst> cyberanger: well i just wen the testing route just have to download 64MB's
<cyberanger> how much of stable did you install
<wrst> barely any
<wrst> just enough to get a command prompt
<wrst> ssh was the only additional package and cups
<wrst> no desktop no webserver or anything else
<Unit193> Just added http://ninthfloor.org/stats
<wrst> nice Unit193
<Unit193> (I didn't do it)
<cyberanger> wrst: why cups
<cyberanger> wrst: and that explains the amount about right
<binarymutant> oo pretty graphs
<wrst> cyberanger: may use it for a little print server
<wrst> its actually smaller than a print server device i had once
<binarymutant> Unit193: what'd you use for the graphs?
<cyberanger> wrst: ah
<wrst> and may not use it but if not i can delete
<wrst> just felt like i needed to check more than one thing :)
<cyberanger> cups is nice, but I suggest use the webpage to configure, best way to setup cups I've found
<binarymutant> Unit193: sorry didn't see the "I didn't do it"
<wrst> cyberanger: oh yes that's the best way on a mac also
<Unit193> binarymutant: munin: http://munin-monitoring.org/
<wrst> ok binarymutant, cyberanger i understand why people use debian way over ubuntu especially on the server
<cyberanger> yep
<wrst> cyberanger: you saw my specs and debian is running near as quick as my ubuntu server on an atom
<wrst> not that either are powerhouses
<binarymutant> Unit193: ty
<wrst> cyberanger: wish me luck i reboot now
<wrst> nice... i think i survived
<Unit193> binarymutant: Looking to add it?
<binarymutant> nope :P
<Unit193> wrst: I haven't been following, this is testing on a server?
<wrst> yes Unit193
<wrst> but libpiano is still too old and it was upgraded
<binarymutant> Unit193: I used some graph stuff before for weblogs, but they didn't look that good, just seeing what they used
<binarymutant> I think I was using graphiz
<Unit193> wrst: I've been thinking of doing this, I should --mark-- this spot ;)
<wrst> ok cool just installed it on ubuntu 11.10 that is cool stuff
<Juzzy> what's new this releae?
<Juzzy> se
<binarymutant> what is new...
<binarymutant> Juzzy: oneiric? or precise/
<Juzzy> ??
<binarymutant> oneiric just had version updates for me, nothing new new
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> nothing super cool?
<binarymutant> ya
<Juzzy> from 10.04 to 11.10?
<binarymutant> uhh..
<Juzzy> or 10.10
<binarymutant> idk :/
<Juzzy> :/
<binarymutant> 11.10
<binarymutant> is what I'm on right now
<binarymutant> 12.04 is next for me :D
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> ubuntu desktops frustrate me to no end
<binarymutant> why so?
<binarymutant> err: how so?
<binarymutant> ... :(
<wrst_debian> still runnint... woot woot!
<binarymutant> whoot
<wrst_debian> yeah this is cool i need to decide what to do with this thing now !
<wrst_debian> out here on my wife's old macbook in the garage
<cyberanger> wrst_debian: too late to wish you luck
<cyberanger> wrst_debian: and now you can see why I want openlp on debian
<wrst_debian> cyberanger: working like a charm
 * wrst_debian heads back inside
 * Unit193 needs to get him on irssi...
 * cyberanger needs to get Unit193 on  weechat
<cyberanger> and get wrst off the quassel train
<binarymutant> irssi4life
<wrst> well cyberanger that will be hard to do :)
<cyberanger> wrst: well, forgive me for trying anyhow
<wrst> ha ha anytime cyberanger
<wrst> i have a 686 kernel now inetersting to see how this works
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that used to be my flavor of kool-aid too
<binarymutant> cyberanger: what changed your mind about it?
<Unit193> I would install quassel if it didn't have crazy depends
<Unit193> (To attach to irssi proxy randomly, not to use fulltime)
<cyberanger> wrst: can you see why I like the idea of openlp on debian now
<wrst> yes it should work cyberanger?
<cyberanger> wrst: I mean actually prefer it over ubuntu, and want it in debian's repo
<cyberanger> which will actually get it in ubuntu's repo over time
<wrst> cyberanger: yes that is the plan because if i'm not mistaken to make it into ubuntu you have to make it into debian correct?
<binarymutant> package it, get a sponsor to upload it
<wrst> i think they have all that in place not positive but think so
<binarymutant> http://mentors.debian.net/
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that's ongoing last I heard
<binarymutant> it's easier to get it into Ubuntu, but sort of the same process
<cyberanger> but good advice (as I intend to push it that way anyhow)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: really, would have thought the other way around
<cyberanger> and I'd just settle for an openlp repo by now
<binarymutant> no, Ubuntu is really easy to get stuff into. Debian is much harder to appease
<binarymutant> ppa it yet?
<wrst> yes it has a ppa
<binarymutant> cool
<wrst> i think they were going for debian packaging i think but not positive
<binarymutant> where's the ppa? I'll check over it
<cyberanger> https://www.cgran.org/wiki/gr-air-modes I'm making a parts list for this, sick of staring and going "this is cool" for a month
<binarymutant> plane tracker is pretty neat
<cyberanger> binarymutant: not radar, but as close as one can get without building a passive radar
<cyberanger> and an active radar wouldn't be allowed by the fcc in this area
<cyberanger> (passive radar is some high end military stuff, imagine using celluar signals to "paint" every airplane, and just listen for that ping)
<binarymutant> <-- not a hamradio guy, alls I know(from the brief scan) is it tracks planes
<binarymutant> like satellites
<cyberanger> this just listens for the Mode S signal transponders give now, and ADS-B is a next gen transponder, not just air to ground and ground to air, but air to air
<binarymutant> ...
<binarymutant> o_0
<binarymutant> huh?
 * wrst is glad cyberanger knows what he is talking about
<binarymutant> I always thought transponder was just a made up Doctor Who term :P
<cyberanger> lets just say this is more avation than ham radio (actually it's not ham radio at all) and when done, once everybody uses ADS-B, it'l be as good as radar for anything short of a smuggler or military flight
<binarymutant> ah ok
<cyberanger> binarymutant: transmitter-responder, used in satellite communications, avation, and beyond
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> <-- clueless looks
<cyberanger> not made up
<wrst> uh oh debian replaced grub-legacy with grub2 this may not be good
<cyberanger> wrst: it'll be fine, considering it's debian, they delayed a huge bit, means they aimed to get it right
<cyberanger> and didn't remove legacy either
<binarymutant> cyberanger: I believe you. Oh wait no I get it now, transmitter-responder -> transponder; ty
<wrst> yeah and it replaced my 486 with a 686 kernel i may go back to 486 if it doesn't work so well but i can boot either it appears
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah
<cyberanger> vs a transceiver, transmitter reciver
<cyberanger> which is a bit different
<cyberanger> transponder, transmits a response, automanter
<binarymutant> that makes sense to me now
<cyberanger> automated
 * wrst crosses fingers and reboots
 * cyberanger wishes wrst luck and hopes he isn't crossing fingers long
<wrst> well just checked on the monitor it is booting
<binarymutant> any vanilla kernel should work
<cyberanger> and even some straberry kernels
 * cyberanger mmmm
<wrst> 3.0 kernel constantly rebooted
<binarymutant> rocky road won't
<cyberanger> yeah, rocky road is too much sticky choclate, gets into everything
<binarymutant> wrst: prolly best to stick with 2.6 on that old hardware for now. 3.0 hasn't been around long enough
<wrst> its 686/486 i think
<wrst> it installed 686
<cyberanger> yeah, tempting fate is like dumping petrol on the floor and wondering if the lighter works
<wrst> isntalling 486 3.0 and seeing what happens
<cyberanger> hoping it won't
<wrst> i still have 2.6
<wrst> and really nothing all that new about 3.0
<binarymutant> it has new stuff, idk the details though
<cyberanger> getting a byte of GRUB, bbl
<wrst> yeah but every release has some new stuff its not like gnome 3 or kde 4
<binarymutant> I'm not sure how they do versioning.
<wrst> binarymutant: linus just decided it was time to call it 3.0 :)
<binarymutant> 2.4 and 2.6 were being developed alongside of eachother for the longest time
<binarymutant> so I assumed, there was a 2.4, 2.6, and 3.0 kernels
<binarymutant> 2.4 being very modular, 2.6 being monolithic, and 3.0 being... "new" :D
<wrst> cyberanger: correct me on that but I think 3.0 is nothing special other than a number
<binarymutant> I should look it up
<binarymutant> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.0
<wrst> yep 3.0 486 works!
<binarymutant> thats cool
<wrst> now to get grub to realize 3.0 686 is gone
<wrst> i think i did it!
<binarymutant> 2.4 eol is this year
<wrst> so i guess they will keep 2.6 and 3.0?
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> 2.6 is the stable-stable-stable branch, 3.0 accepts new changes
<binarymutant> 2.6 only accepts bug fixes
<wrst> and Unit193 i know have a working pianobar if i have sound :)
<binarymutant> <- not a kernel guy OR a hardware guy
 * Unit193 wonders about the lame announce channel and about wrst 
<wrst> Unit193: i'm not right
<wrst> i have no sound but i suspect this could be many things and I have windows to clean
<binarymutant> wrst: add yourself to the audio group
<wrst> binarymutant:  thank you :)
 * wrst remembers cyberanger's reminders and he has to do that with arch also
<binarymutant> <-- just went through the same thing
<wrst> already a member
<binarymutant> erk dunno then
<wrst> can't be much gotta clean windows :)
<binarymutant> there's a wiki page that has a checklist for audio problems, I'll find it while your out
<binarymutant> wrst: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<wrst> ok binarymutant i'm a moron
<wrst> i turned the channels up but didn't unmute :)
<binarymutant> ah!
<wrst> Unit193: pianobar have a web interface? :)
<Unit193> wrst: If cyberanger made one ;)  It has the ability to
<wrst> ahh cyberanger did
<binarymutant> did I just get logged out again??
<binarymutant> sheesh
<wrst> yep you did binarymutant :)
<binarymutant> terrible
<wrst> binarymutant: but its fast :)
<Unit193> Would it help to say I didn't?
<binarymutant> not really
<binarymutant> :/
<wrst> binarymutant: what type of speed do you get with comcast?
<binarymutant> speedtest says 7.76Mb Down, 2.73 Up
<wrst> binarymutant: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1529753255.png
<wrst> not much difference in you and my dsl
<wrst> i love your upload
<cyberanger> Unit193: wouldn't call it complete
<cyberanger> in fact, it's nowhere near complete
<wrst> cyberanger: i look forward to testing it :)
<cyberanger> had an easier time tweaking lirp for it
<Unit193> cyberanger: Didn't think I said it was, but I'll test too :D
<binarymutant> wrst: whoa that's your dsl??
<binarymutant> when I had dsl it couldn't get 3mb
<cyberanger> well, you said I made one, just clarifing I've not made one, just making one
<cyberanger> workin progress
<cyberanger> binarymutant: how did you get comcast
<binarymutant> cyberanger: dad's net
<cyberanger> that's comcastic
<cyberanger> ah
<cyberanger> ah, that's comcastic
<binarymutant> yes
<binarymutant> I'm sure I'll be kicked off shortly for actually using it to the fullest
<cyberanger> and yes, dsl has improved, aT&T has not
<binarymutant> bellsouth should have never merged back with at&t /me hated that
<cyberanger> well, dunno about that, I think I was GTE followed by verizon for all that
<cyberanger> move happened after that mishap
<cyberanger> my old cable co up there pulled an enron
<cyberanger> if your gonna follow an idiot stepping on landmines, might be wise to do so from a distance
<binarymutant> we need more competition in the south for ISPs
<cyberanger> working on that, I hope
<cyberanger> we really do need competition, gonna be a trick to make it happen the way we really want
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-12
 * cyberanger wants to embargo every company who assisted in the NSA illegal wiretapping scandel
<cyberanger> problem is the same as boycotting the PRC in support of the tibetians,they make everything, including the free tibet stickers
<cyberanger> wb cosmicpizza
<cyberanger> lol whoops
<cyberanger> wb chris4585
<cyberanger> wb chris4585
<binarymutant> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks
<chris4585> lol @ icq, apparently I'm a bot/drone
<wrst> binarymutant: yep that's dsl
<chris4585> xchat is strange at times... connects here yet not any of my other channels
<wrst> Unit193: ok i have headphones hooked up to that machine and it creeped me out when i went in the room :)
<cyberanger> wrst: why, that loud?
<wrst> it wasn't loud it was like a whisper
<Unit193> Nice...
<Unit193> I had one that really got me :P
<cyberanger> wrst: lol sweet
<wrst> yeah only thing i'm about pegged out on memory usage little feller just has 256MB
<cyberanger> wrst: swap?
<wrst> its all free set up 500M of swap
<wrst> only a 10GB hard drive :)
<wrst> i'm going to try to see what type of memory it uses, if its something like ddr laptopish stuff i might be able to expand it but I don't recall it being "servicable"
<cyberanger> wrst: is it using it
<wrst> free -m cyberanger tells me that 165MB is cached, what does that mean?
<cyberanger> say what
<binarymutant> wow don't ever chmod /etc/sudoers
<binarymutant> that was a hassle
<wrst> found it cyberanger
 * wrst should google first!
<cyberanger> binarymutant: lol oh boy
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> fixed it, but had to reboot into recovery mode root shell blah blah
<binarymutant> what a mess
<wrst> cyberanger: so it was cached not exactly sure what that means but i dropped it and I'm just using 33MB
<cyberanger> yep
<wrst> *yet
<cyberanger> since by doing that tyou damaged sudo
<cyberanger> wrst: in use, being utilized
<binarymutant> it really doesn't make sense to me that root can't change a file
<binarymutant> err fakeroot*
<wrst> yes i guess cached is there for something to make something faster but if needed it gets uncached and used
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that file, and it's called fakeroot for a reason anyhow
<binarymutant> brb
<binarymutant> sweet, on a server now so I shouldn't be dropped anymore
<wrst> cool binarymutant what type of server?
<binarymutant> virtual :D
<binarymutant> ubuntu
 * cyberanger shines his kicking boots preparing to test that theroy
<binarymutant> ** network dropped **
 * cyberanger realizes these aren't his kicking boots
<binarymutant> those are tap dancing shoes
<cyberanger> worse, crocks,
<binarymutant> lols
<cyberanger> ow owie owie owwww
<binarymutant> okay once more and I'll be set
<cyberanger> set?
<binarymutant> go
<binarymutant> stoopid scripts are working though, missing deps
<binarymutant> done
<binarymutant> I wonder if irssi can rearrange the tabs ...
<binarymutant> what was that irc bouncer called that pace_t_zulu uses?
<binarymutant> xvc?
<binarymutant> znc
<Unit193> ^^
<cyberanger> binarymutant: tabs, you mean windows, and yes it can
<binarymutant> cyberanger: got it
<binarymutant> cyberanger: /window move left|right
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> binarymutant: and it's znc
<binarymutant> I'm not sure about znc yet... I do like the idea of not having my hostname show
<binarymutant> or mask, or whatever it's called
<wrst> binarymutant: you don't have to have a znc for that
<binarymutant> wrst: what else can I do for that?
<Unit193> Take a stroll into #freenode and ask for a cloak (and dagger)
<wrst> binarymutant: ^^^ they will fix you up
<cyberanger> and that's not why he suggested it, it's an irc proxy of sorts
<cyberanger> persistant connection, then your client connects to it like it's the irc server
<cyberanger> tada
<binarymutant> the proxy that znc uses is better than a cloak since I wouldn't have to ask every server I connect to
<cyberanger> znc is the proxy
<cyberanger> but yes
<binarymu1ant> znc, too complicated
<wrst> binarymutant: i haven't explored znc
<binarymutant> too complicated for just a quick setup&go
<wrst> yeah kinda expected that i may play with it on my new found server :)
<binarymutant> I was ran into problems logging into it
<binarymutant> ohwell, screen works just fine
<wrst> the being connected and using any client or what not is appealing
<binarymutant> yes if your using windows or multiple clients
<binarymutant> not really for me
<wrst> yeah i'm on windows, but i have quassel client for windows or you can always use putty and irssi/weechat
<binarymutant> I like the latter
<binarymutant> much simpler
<wrst> yes
<wrst> binarymutant: wasn't too bad :)
<wrst> hmm i named it the wrong dumb thing!
<wrst> that took a while to join
<wrst> but the web interface is pretty neat
<binarymutant> wrst: your on it now?
<wrst> yeah but can't get a client to connect :)
<binarymutant> wompwomp
<binarymutant> 127.0.0.1 whateverport
<wrst> yeah but was asking user/pass blah or was on irssi i will stick with quassel for now
<binarymutant> ya! That's the problem I had
<wrst> but guess i could have vnc and have quassel core linked to it
<wrst> znc
<wrst> but seems like much ado and little to gain for me
<binarymutant> too complicated
<wrst> this is pretty amazing only using 38 MB of RAM
<binarymutant> your computer?
<wrst> oh goodness no telling what my laptop is using but that little thing i got working last night
<cyberanger> fellas, is the username in the config perhaps
<binarymutant> wowza, that "little thing" is super small
<wrst> binarymutant: http://wesleystout.no-ip.org/webmin.png
<wrst> add a few MB when i started pianobar
<binarymutant> oooh
<binarymutant> 379mb here :/
<binarymutant> I wonder why my swap is always 0mb
<wrst> cyberanger, binarymutant here is that machine I have been messing with:http://wesleystout.no-ip.org/computer.jpg
<binarymutant> ahh it's literally small
<binarymutant> lol
<wrst> yes very much so :)
<binarymutant> does it even have a fan?
<wrst> i am practicing for a raspberry pi
<wrst> no fan
<binarymutant> wow
<wrst> no place for air flow
<binarymutant> like an appliance
<wrst> yes
<binarymutant> lol it's smaller than my router
<wrst> than mine also :)
<binarymutant> so that's the ppc?
<wrst> no its the via chip
<wrst> the ppc is an old macbook
<binarymutant> ah
<wrst> week off i have more piddling time
<Unit193> That's a nice little thing...
<wrst> Unit193: i'm liking it, not going to win any speed races but... has its place
<Unit193> Faster than my computer with full desktop... Mind if I ask price?
<wrst> Unit193: i think i gave linuxman410 30 bucks or something for it
<Unit193> Nice, that's just awesome...
<wrst> yeah he couldn't get anything to work on it, i played with it about a year ago and didn't either then finally noticed the ide drive and thought jumpers!
<cyberanger> I'd say that's smaller than my router, but one of my router is about that size
<cyberanger> and the other two are towers and 2u servers (out of order currently)
<wrst> cyberanger: my big thing is what to do with this little jewel :)
 * Unit193 could think of a few things...
<wrst> Unit193: i can too just not for sure which ones
<wrst> i have a laser printer that i would like to have in a remote location but seems a little too much just for a print server
 * Unit193 wonders when the LoCo members are going to start personal blogs
<cyberanger> Unit193: going to?
<Unit193> You have the Swissknife one, but not sure that counts :D
<cyberanger> wrst: got a list of 100 ideas, and that's the short list
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> Unit193: well it doesn't, but all others aren't internet facing
<Unit193> cyberanger: Makes sense. I setup wordpress for the fun of it then added a post
<Unit193> (Same idea, not public)
<binarymutant> we should setup blog
<binarymutant> blogs*
<binarymutant> and have ubuntu-tennessee.org syndicate them
<wrst> Unit193: i'm liking this never thought i would be streaming music on a "server"
<Unit193> wrst: It's Pandora, it's awesome! Did you get remote audio setup too?
<wrst> no haven't done that, hmm how big of a deal is that?
<Unit193> Not done it yet, but I have a page or two getting me setup
<cyberanger> wrst: big of a deal or a big of a mess/pain/pain in the duff/ars*/@$$
<wrst> think i will pass then :)
<binarymutant> lirc should be easy
<binarymutant> or use a laptop/mobile device and ssh as a remote :D
<Unit193> But LOIC is more fun ;)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: lirc is easy
<binarymutant> :~$ wtf loic\n Gee... I don't know what loic means...
<cyberanger> wrst: it's a minor deal, a medium pain
<cyberanger> and it can be worth the pain, but not always
<wrst> cyberanger: what tool do you use to do it?
<binarymutant> low orbit ion cannon
<binarymutant> !
<wrst> ha ha well off to bed I go have a good night everyone
<binarymutant> night wrst
<Unit193> You got it :P
<Unit193> And good night (even though you're already gone)
<wrst> ha Unit193 caught it before I left, goodnight
<cyberanger> wrst: pulseaudio or portaudio
<cyberanger> like I said, I dislike pulse for regular use, this it was meant for however
<cyberanger> binarymutant: low orbit limits the firing time over an area, I use a high orbit ion cannon with radar absorbant material & a IR reducing paint
<cyberanger> stealth ion cannon ;-)
<binarymutant> cyberanger: it's a ddos tool
<binarymutant> 4chan approved apparently
<binarymutant> I mean, anon approved. Same thing.
<cyberanger> haha
<cyberanger> yeah, but I like my version better
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> wtf, it has to be charter. No longer on wifi and rizon and quakenet just reconnected :( :( :(
<cyberanger> binarymutant: well, your neck of the woods perhaps, your modem perhaps
<cyberanger> plenty of options including the the isp
<cyberanger> binarymutant: I had issues until a server & using ssh, ssh was a bit more tolerant with connection loss, as long as it was short term
<binarymutant> no clue, freenode&oftc stayed up, rizon&quakenet reconnected
<binarymutant> it's mindboggling now
<binarymutant> <-- had no clue roguelikes were so popular with windows developers. I'm having a hard time finding native linux RLs
<binarymutant> it's mindboggling too
<cyberanger> binarymutant: traceroute the actual servers your connected to
<cyberanger> perhaps a common path, not shared by the other two
<binarymutant> 14 hops
<binarymutant> to google.com
<cyberanger> how about to the rizon and quakenet server your connected to, and the freenode & oftc servers
<cyberanger> and that 14 to atlanta is right
<cyberanger> atlanta google
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> atlanta comcast
<binarymutant> then to google maybe, it's an ip
<binarymutant> first time using mtr, it's awesome. waay cooler than traceroute
<cyberanger> that'd most likely be the meet-me room in the same DC
<binarymutant> http://www.handlewithlinux.com/linux-washing-cooking LOL
<cyberanger> I use tcptraceroute
<binarymutant> is it curses candy?
<binarymutant> mtr blinks and looks real sleek in my terminal
<binarymutant> <3 ncurses
<binarymutant> tcptraceroute looks like normal traceroute
<cyberanger> binarymutant: except it's what it does
<binarymutant> who does ubuntu-tennessee.org?
<cyberanger> ICMP being meddled with despite it's usefulness, vs tcp with it's inherent design for it
<cyberanger> binarymutant: domain or ...?
<binarymutant> the site
<binarymutant> netricious?
<binarymutant> @gmail.com
<meetingology> binarymutant: Error: "gmail.com" is not a valid command.
<binarymutant> ...
<binarymutant> shutty bot
<binarymutant> halo09@gmail.com ?
<binarymutant> I can't figure it out by a whois lookup
<binarymutant> cyberanger: you own the domain
<cyberanger> binarymutant: the wordpress is on Svpernova09's server
<binarymutant> we should get stuff syndicated on it, and have some irc bots do stuff with it too
<binarymutant> seems pretty static
<cyberanger> whois is a domain tool, and I'm not in the results
<cyberanger> that I agree with, but not my area atm
<Unit193> binarymutant: Wouldn't be hard, it's called RSS feeds ;)
<cyberanger> I know, not my call
<Unit193> Well, you've seen the ones that didn't work :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: say what?
<Unit193> You have a ping :D
<cyberanger> yep, that I do
<cyberanger> in another channel
<cyberanger> and what do you mean I've seen ones that didn't work?
<Unit193> I explained how mine failed that one time. Warehouse 13 it was
<cyberanger> oh yeah, that's right
<cyberanger> Unit193: what caused that failure anyhow
<Unit193> Best I could tell, was just being lame :P
<cyberanger> ouch
<Unit193> Seems wrst checks the forum
<wrst> Unit193: i don't check it much just happened to think about it
<xpistos_> Hey err body
<wrst> howdy electricus
<wrst> and xpistos_
<electricus> hello wrst
<electricus> anybody in here ever use rsync much?
<electricus> i was wondering if it's possible to rsyn a live running linux system onto a new one to clone it
<wrst> electricus: cyberanger will be the man on that
<wrst> unless... Unit193 you do any of that ^^^ ?
<electricus> a new server/new disks specifically - rsync over the network
<Unit193> I haven't even gotten to this channel for reading up yet (PM now)
<Unit193> Afaik, not exactly, but I haven't looked into that. I have used clonezilla a few times and that worked out well
<electricus> ok.. i might just use clonezilla too, just wondering if I could copy over the old server files while it's online
<electricus> it's a postgre db too.. which may be a bit of a problem with that too
<binarymutant> why wouldn't you be able to copy files from a running site?
<electricus> binarymutant: i've never done an entire file system of the entire / dir live
<electricus> before i waste time attempting it, just wondering if anyone has ever tried that.  can't seem to find the right doc on google
<binarymutant> I don't see any problems you'll run into unless you change hardware
<binarymutant> and if you change hardware it's trivial to fix
<binarymutant> I found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/migrating-a-live-filesystem-with-rsync-510069/
<xpistos_> electricus: I use rsync all the time
<electricus> rsync sounds great, but I'm a little worried that it will delete my files if one side has no files instead of copying the side with the files
<electricus> that make sense xpistos_
<electricus> several times when syncing things anyway.. if you just tell it to sync with something empty, it will just wipe out both
<xpistos_> ? that should be happening. what tags are you use?
<xpistos_> ing
<xpistos_> using
<electricus> you mean that 'should not' be happening?
<electricus> ok.. if you do not specifiy any special arguments, then it shouldn't delete anything?  can you give me an example of how do you typically use it xpistos_?
<electricus> rsync /source /destination ?
<xpistos_> yep
<xpistos_> so I usually us rsync -avHK /source/ desitination
<electricus> "rsync -rv /source /destination" is probably what i'd do
<electricus> -a option preserves file permissions and date attirbutes?
<xpistos_> .r is usually redundant
<xpistos_> yes -a is archive
<xpistos_> archive, verbose and maintain hard and sim links
<electricus> and the HK is for hard links and symlinks
<electricus> ok
<xpistos_> but yours should not be deleteing
<xpistos_> and just fyi rsync can also do "rsync /source /source /source /destination"
<xpistos_> for mutliple locales
<xpistos_> but one dest the last one
<xpistos_> what is the comand with source and dest that you typed in that deleted your stuff
<Xpisots> damn
<Xpistos> better
<Xpistos> woops caps
<xpistos> ok
<xpistos> first one of you to say troll gets a verbal penalty shot
<electricus> i didn't use it yet.. just needing a little assurance
<binarymutant> <- lost, but ok
<xpistos> ok so what I would do to make sure then is cp the folder as a different name
<xpistos> then rsync it to a new target folder in the same directory
<xpistos> so like mkdir test
<electricus> ya.. back up first is good advice.  i'll test it out and see what happens.  thanks xpistos
<xpistos> cp folder folderb
<xpistos> rsync /folderb /test/
<xpistos> wait
<xpistos> sorry
<xpistos> rsync /folderb /test
<xpistos> well truthfully I guess it would matter for the dest but still
<binarymutant> if the folder/file isn't on the other machine wouldn't rsync create it?
<binarymutant> <-- sticks with `dd` for backup
<cyberanger> cbs really needs to fix their player
<cyberanger> I've spend more time trying to deal with it than actually watching my show
<wrst> cyberanger: they probably aren't expecting people to watch it on the command line
<wrst> :P
<binarymutant> \me cough downloadit
<binarymutant> cbs-so I'm guessing tbbt?
<binarymutant> the room freezes everytime I say something... must be a connection issue :P
 * Unit193 doesn't ever use the CBS site
<cyberanger> cbs.com
<binarymutant> tempting http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2011/10/12/upcoming-ruby-programming-competitions-with-matz---grand-prize---1000000-jpy/
<Juzzy> oh good
<Juzzy> hotel and airfare paid!
<Juzzy> heaven forbid you have to pay for your own air for a 1 million yen prize heh
<binarymutant> :D
<Juzzy> btw, 1 mil yen is less than $13k usd
<Juzzy> ya, i guess a $1500 air ticket and $250 hotel might be needed for only $13k
<binarymutant> usd has gone down in value.
<binarymutant> used to be 1mill Y = 100k usd
<binarymutant> <- product of the 90s
<cyberanger> binarymutant: the yen has dropped too
<binarymutant> oh yeah, typhoons and such
<binarymutant> but they bounced back like always
<binarymutant> nuclear meltdown drop it?
<Unit193> wrst: Does there happen to ba a page of OpenLP with actually updated screenshots/
<Unit193> s/\//?/g
<binarymutant> error in the regex I think
<binarymutant> methinks
<Unit193> Yep, but never had to do it like that ;P
<binarymutant> s/\?/g
<binarymutant> wait
<binarymutant> s/\//\?/g
<binarymutant> sheesh
<binarymutant> sed blows :P
<Unit193> sed: -e expression #1, char 5: unknown option to `s'
<binarymutant> methinks I need a real $lang not some crusty tool from the 70's
<Unit193> sed is handy though, as is rename
<binarymutant> s/\/\\?/g
 * binarymutant loads gun, mindblown
<Unit193> Doesn't work in my sed :P
<binarymutant> !! http://posterous.com/getfile/files.posterous.com/danielmiessler/CAIcBwkwgnqChwivJrphIExbyyDndHqkiEjqhEyjbaxHFhyeJFfqlCikuedk/media_http30mediatumb_zwHul.jpg.scaled500.jpg
<wrst> i don't know Unit193?
<Unit193> You know Unit193
<Unit193> Anyway, you seemed to be the person that would know best
<binarymutant> omg, sed is making me crazy now
<binarymutant> "\?" should be "?" in my mind
<Unit193> Question mark isn't the problem
<binarymutant> \/   ?
<binarymutant> "\/"  is "/"
<wrst> Unit193: haven't looked at the page in a couple days
<binarymutant> "/\/, /?"
<binarymutant> (\/,\?)
<binarymutant> Unit193: what was the prob?
<Unit193> Closed that screen window :P
<Unit193> wrst: Alright, was just asking because current seem to be from 08 :P
<binarymutant> Unit193: http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/000/578/1234931504682.jpg
<Unit193> Haha! This is driving you bonkers :D
<binarymutant> yees
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-13
<Juzzy> yo sed works fine
<Juzzy> use single quotes
<Juzzy> # echo hi/there/pimp/ | sed 's/\//?/g'
<Juzzy> hi?there?pimp?
<Juzzy> and you dont escape the substitutions
<Juzzy> a little cleaner:
<Juzzy> # echo hi/there/pimp/ | sed 's#/#?#g'
<Juzzy> hi?there?pimp?
<binarymutant> thanks
<binarymutant> http://www.osnews.com/story/25232/Dennis_Ritchie_Creator_of_UNIX_and_C_Dead_at_70
<chris4585> well I believe I screwed my computer once again lol
<wrst> chris4585: what happened?
<cyberanger> chris4585: was it intentional
<chris4585> cyberanger, no lol
<chris4585> well it just suddenly started to shut off by itself again after I changed the PSUs
<chris4585> now thats my secondary issue..
<chris4585> a few hours ago my onboard video (vga) was working fine
<chris4585> now.. I don't have any signal from it
<chris4585> I have a pci-e card and could use it if I could see the bios.. which I can't :/
<chris4585> so I'm in a pickle
<cyberanger> ouch, need the bios to enable it don't you?
<cyberanger> it's not one that autodetects some events like a new graphics card, or blown chip
<chris4585> yeah and I can't see it
<chris4585> I can guess the layout as best I can, but it appears something is different..
<chris4585> no I had to manually switch to my pci-e card when I put it in before
<chris4585> I believe I'm SOL
<wrst> :(
<cyberanger> chris4585: just on a mobo, any way you could have shorted it (even just the graphics chip on it or some other peice) as you dealt with the PSU
<chris4585> it could have possibly shorted something after all the times its randomly shutoff
<cyberanger> as part of a power issue on the PSU, plus you swapping them, sounds like a good canidate
<cyberanger> only a mobo though, could be worse
<chris4585> I believe I'm gonna switch the power source once more...
<chris4585> I'm pro at this now lol
<chris4585> the good news is it appears (not tested) to not shutting off now..
 * cyberanger grabs something handy in case we see an eletrical fire in say 20 seconds
 * cyberanger throws the bucket of water on chris4585
<chris4585> lol I don't think I will..
<cyberanger> wait a minute, this was for a brush fire, sorry chris4585
 * cyberanger hands chris4585 a towel
<wrst> chris4585: i have one right now I'm working on i thought it was a psu i should have checked it but turned out to be a MB
<cyberanger> wrst: and one can get one problem to cause another
<wrst> yes it can, I suspect that could ahve been the issue here haven't gotten the MB yet
<cyberanger> well, careful if the PSU is toast, you don't fry two boards
<wrst> i have a new psu
<wrst> but it would fire up run for just a little then shut off
<cyberanger> ouch
<wrst> yeah so that's not good for things :)
<chris4585> wrst, yeah the motherboard right now I think is basically fried :/
<wrst> oh and cyberanger my main server will be running debian if i have to do anything major to it again
<chris4585> wrst, yes thats what would be happening to me...
<chris4585> the power supplies I think are fine
<wrst> yeah i think so
<chris4585> so I'm pretty sure the onboard vga connector? is fried or shorted, for a few weeks when I turned on my computer I would see this weird faint lines on my screen and now this :/
<chris4585> you guys think I should look into buying another mobo and replacing the current one?
<wrst> i'm thinking so but i would yield to cyberanger as I'm not having any luck either :)
<chris4585> well tomorrow I'm gonna pay a visit to someone who has a lot of experience with fixing computers
<binarymutant> chris4585: you try a video card?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: he can't get at the bios to enable it
<binarymutant> why not?
<cyberanger> vga seems fried
<cyberanger> or possibly onboard
<chris4585> correct
<binarymutant> pnp
<cyberanger> jist is, his problem is interferring with getting to the bios to enable the pci-e card
<chris4585> binarymutant, I have 2 I could try but I can't get into the bios and see the configuration
<binarymutant> should be plug n play
<chris4585> I had to manually switch to pci-e before
<cyberanger> eithr his board is fried entirely, or plug and play isn't working as it should
<cyberanger> or the board is older than pnp (as mine is for pci-e)
<binarymutant> pnp is like mid 90's
<binarymutant> that's def. a pickle
<chris4585> when i turn my computer on both fans (ontop of the cpu and on the back) turn on, no beeps and no video signal
<chris4585> same thing with two psu's
<binarymutant> it's your vga for sure
<chris4585> anyway I can get this repaired without buying another mobo?
<binarymutant> or monitor, try switching monitors. If that doesn't work than it's the video card
<chris4585> no, I've tried two monitors, my main one works fine
<binarymutant> chris4585: no one will do onboard video replacement except the manufact.
<cyberanger> chris4585: and quite honestly, not worth it in most cases
<chris4585> ah ok
<cyberanger> binarymutant: mine is early pci-e
<chris4585> so I am SOL, buy another mobo basically?
<cyberanger> 2004, won't do it
<binarymutant> putting in the card doesn't work?
<chris4585> nope
<chris4585> anyway I could flash my bios or update it without visually seeing the screen? lol
<binarymutant> what motherboard is this? OEM should have the bios set to card, then onboard
<chris4585> that would be lovely
<chris4585> this is the computer binarymutant http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883107363
<chris4585> got it in 2007 I think
<binarymutant> that's too good of a pc to trash
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> lets just say I'm determined to get this thing fixed
<binarymutant> flash it: http://www.jetway.com.tw/evisn/download/bios/Awdflash.exe
<binarymutant> good luck, don't brick it :D
<chris4585> I even tried navigating the bios without visually seeing it and changing settings but didn't do anything
<chris4585> D:
<chris4585> I've never flashed anything, what would that do exactly?
<binarymutant> wait idk if you can without seeing it...
<binarymutant> that's a pickle
<chris4585> yep
<binarymutant> errm
<binarymutant> chris4585: sorry :(
<binarymutant> chris4585: reset jumper on the mobo!
<binarymutant> blam fixed
<chris4585> uh where would that be exactly?
<binarymutant> there's either a jumper or just take the cmos battery out
<chris4585> oh well I guess I could try the cmos
<binarymutant> just flip the battery out
<binarymutant> chris4585: http://www.wikihow.com/Reset-Your-BIOS
<chris4585> really 5 to 10mins?
<binarymutant> it has to discharge
<binarymutant> or something idk
<binarymutant> the mobo's I've seen had a jumper
<binarymutant> 5-10minutes vs new motherboard :D
<chris4585> I'll try this, but I must ask, what type of mobo do I have and would any kind of the type I need work?
<chris4585> I should know this..
<chris4585> I think its ATX?
<binarymutant> atx is big/old
<chris4585> micro atx?
<binarymutant> more than likely
<chris4585> that looks right..
<binarymutant> idk how HP does their boxes, but you should be able to put any atx/micro in there
<chris4585> so would any micro atx mobo work
<chris4585> ah alright
<binarymutant> but if it has a lot of plastic inside then maybe not :/
<chris4585> I basically took the whole computer tonight and took off the casing and plastic
<chris4585> its stripped down to, psu, mobo/cpu, fans, harddrive, card reader, so I should be good
<binarymutant> plastic=not a white box
<chris4585> lol I just have the metal case right now
<binarymutant> :D
<chris4585> binarymutant, thanks for your help
<binarymutant> naked
<chris4585> yep
<binarymutant> hope that works
<chris4585> welp, this is my naked beauty http://i.imgur.com/G3LfB.jpg
<chris4585> a bit blurry had to take the flash off, was too shiny lol
<binarymutant> ooo aahh
<binarymutant> i see you took the cmos battery out :D
<chris4585> lol yeah
<chris4585> I don't see how you see that well its soo blurry
<binarymutant> superpowers
<chris4585> lol
<binarymutant> a lot of 8bit/16bit video games :D
<chris4585> haha, I miss that era
<chris4585> well the video games anyway
<binarymutant> big pixel blurs
<chris4585> binarymutant, I know I have an amd cpu, but do you know if its AM2 type?
<chris4585> thats what I'm thinking
<binarymutant> am2?
<binarymutant> idk what that is, sorry
<chris4585> ah alright, cpus are the department I know just about nothing
<binarymutant> ya me too
<binarymutant> the basics, the rest is on google :D
<Unit193> johnhaitas: You did come back! We thought you were just going to rage quit!
<Unit193> ;)
<johnhaitas> haha
<johnhaitas> i had to do some hardening on the server
<johnhaitas> forgot to log back in
<johnhaitas> i'm back
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: don't harden you network too hard, gonna make irc a real pain to use ;-)
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: it was a basic thing that needed to be done
<cyberanger> why stop with the basics ;-)
<wrst> hello crazyguy510
<crazyguy510> Hello.
 * wrst_amazon tries out a cloud isntance
 * cyberanger wonders about wrst
<xpistos> Morning
<wrst> cyberanger: why is that?
<wrst> morning xpistos
<xpistos> Capo
<wrst> how are you doing xpistos?
<xpistos> wrst: aside from getting annoyed with a printer. not bad
<xpistos> you ?
<wrst> oh i'm doing well not doing much of anythign :) and I hate printers xpistos
<xpistos> lol
<xpistos> fiddling with Arch too
<wrst> i'm using 11.10 right now its very nice
<wrst> or very nice compared to 11.04 :)
<wrst> but don't think its replacing arch
<cyberanger> wrst: why is what
<johnhaitas> happy oneiric day everyone
<wrst> cyberanger: with arch i dont' have to risk trashing my entire system every 6 months
<wrst> johnhaitas: happy indeed the finished product is actually pretty nice
<johnhaitas> wrst: somehow they always bring it together nicely
<johnhaitas> wrst: remember karmic ... when they dropped the new theme on us
<johnhaitas> before the new new theme in lucid
<wrst> well i would argue that nothing in 11.04 was brought together nicely ;) but i think unity will be good by LTS and that's the goal I'm sure
<wrst> yeah johnhaitas I think i was one of the few that liked karmic :)
<johnhaitas> wrst: i usually like the releases
<johnhaitas> natty was not my favorite
<johnhaitas> parts looked good ... but the lack of proper 2d unity was a problem for VMs
<wrst> i wont be so PC unity in 11.04 sucked
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: remember karmic where they dropped grub2 on us and dropped hal
<cyberanger> wrst: I'd say lucid was nice, since it followed karmic
<cyberanger> the headache of headaches
<cyberanger> wrst: same with debian testing
<johnhaitas> hey guys ... networking question
<johnhaitas> i am running wired networking cable in my new house before drywall goes up
<johnhaitas> CAT5e or CAT6
<johnhaitas> i am inclined to go CAT6
<xpistos> why not go CAT6
<johnhaitas> xpistos: that's what i'm going with
<johnhaitas> plenum cat6
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: go cat6, it's got thicker shielding, capable of 10G ethernet too
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: ty
<johnhaitas> :)
<cyberanger> if the drywall isn't up, get what'll stand for years
<cyberanger> (not saying you'll ever need 10G ethernet, just that level of shielding is useful for slower speeds too)
 * cyberanger keeps drooling over 10G ethernet, keep using it in the datacenters, want it in my place
<vychune> o/
<cosmicpizza> ' afternoon
<vychune> hows it going
<cosmicpizza> howdy ?
<cosmicpizza> i'm very fine
<vychune> good
<vychune> howdy?
<cosmicpizza> i said i ' m fine dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vychune> i know but why did say howdy?
<vychune> *did u say
<cosmicpizza> sorry
<vychune> ?me just found out what howdy stands for
 * vychune just found out what howdy stands for
<vychune> chalk up another idiot mom=ent for my day lol
<cyberanger> lol, rotfl
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: howdy isn't used much aside from the west, texas, arizona, new mexico
<cyberanger> it's known, usually, but kinda unusual here
<cyberanger> vychune: been a city slicker too long
<cosmicpizza> i didn' t know cyberanger sorry
<cyberanger> cell phone connection in memphis, no wonder he doesn't stay & chat long
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: nothing to be sorry about, just letting you know something new
<cosmicpizza> ok
<cyberanger> I say howdy, but I dated a texan, made sense
<cyberanger> vychune: been a city slicker too long, eh?
<cyberanger> ;-)
<vychune> i hate dial up
<vychune> lol
<vychune> what i miss?
<cosmicpizza> i come here to learn more my english
<cosmicpizza> nothing vychune
<cyberanger> vychune: not much (when did leap wireless start a dial up division)
<vychune> cosmicpizza: where you from
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: granted, I also goto the store & say bonjour
<cosmicpizza> i' m from france
<vychune> cyberanger: cricket broadband
<vychune> cosmicpizza: Salut lol
<cyberanger> vychune: ah, that explains the leap wireless then (same company)
<cosmicpizza> is there french bashing anymore in united states ?
<cosmicpizza> wow
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: pockets near the border with quebec mainly
<cyberanger> one state has it's moments, but honestly, english is the big one by far, spanish as a minority
<cyberanger> french is even lower on that scale
<cyberanger> I hate that myself, my french (while low) is still better than my spanish
<cyberanger> makes me miss ontario growing up (lived near the border)
<vychune> -_-
<vychune> longest ive stayed up is ten minutes
<cosmicpizza> what happened vychune ????
<vychune> connection keeps getting droped
<cosmicpizza> ok
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: lets just say celluar networks here will make you miss france
 * vychune lives within walking distance of airport
<cyberanger> internet & celluar connectivity isn't as stellar
<vychune> AT ALL
<cyberanger> vychune: oh boy, that doesn't help, MEM right?
<vychune> Memphis Internatioal yep
<cyberanger> cosmicpizza: we're better than canada for the most part, but compared to europe, sad
<vychune> mataku mo
<cyberanger> vychune: that explains some of that mess
<vychune> also, come on it's cricket AND dial up
<vychune> 3 strikes
<cyberanger> vychune: your 100% sure it's dial up
<vychune> it says dialing on start up
<vychune> clear give away lol
<cyberanger> my celluar card merely uses ppp from the laptop to the stick, hence that dial up bit
<cyberanger> but really it's not going over the towers that way
<vychune> oh
<cyberanger> nor is it limited to 54k like real dialup would be
<cyberanger> oh boy, he needs help
<cyberanger> for his connection
<chris4585> binarymutant, I have success! sort of
<chris4585> after taking the mobo apart and laying it on my kitchen table and assembling it that way, I get video, and I successfully changed to my pci-e card
<chris4585> now I'm still having issues where it just keeps shutting off by itself
<chris4585> I'm thinking its a cpu problem now...
<cyberanger> chris4585: and you've ruled out the PSU and loose cabling
<chris4585> but :|!?
<chris4585> cyberanger, the thing is it doesn't shut off when I'm in the bios or grub menu only when the cpu is doing something
<chris4585> I tried with a bootable flash drive and it instantly shut off
<chris4585> only when the cpu is doing some work like booting up or something
<chris4585> like right now I'm doing a memtest and its doing fine?
<cyberanger> overheating symptoms
<chris4585> so I know this guy I went to today and talked to him about it
<chris4585> he suggested taking the mobo out of the case which I did and try setting it up on a table which I did
<chris4585> I somehow got video back
<chris4585> would you think I just need some thermal paste or something?
<jamdatadude> coudl be
<chris4585> right now I've got it running and the desktop actually loaded this time
<chris4585> spoke too soon, it shut off as I was trying to run apt-get
<cyberanger> chris4585: well, somethingin your case aided the issue
<cyberanger> I'd be trying to asses what is off first & foremost
<cyberanger> hard to fly blind
<chris4585> what do you mean off?
<chris4585> right now I'm getting video
<cyberanger> you seem to have heat related issue would be my thought
<cyberanger> if you took it out of the case & linked the cpu to the issue
<cyberanger> I'd be figuring out why it's overheating, on the table & in the case
<chris4585> ah, well I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary
<chris4585> the motherboard itself seems to be hot on the bottom
<cyberanger> you got it's risers correct
<cyberanger> in the case there is usually a cool cusion of air under it
<cyberanger> I'd be thinking the cpu's heatsink is dead or improperly seated
<cyberanger> just based on what you've said
<chris4585> no I'm not on any risers right now
<chris4585> I didn't know a heatsink could die
<chris4585> I'm thinking this is the issue..
<cyberanger> chris4585: well, anything with moving parts will with enough friction, enough use
<chris4585> recently I did put the computer under some hard loads so..
<cyberanger> dunno if yours is moving or not, but even the ones that don't move can become innefficent over time
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: you're advise is always solid
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: thanks
<johnhaitas> guys
<johnhaitas> real quick ... what is the command to build kernel modules?
<johnhaitas> i forget
<johnhaitas> found it
<johnhaitas> "module-assistant"
<cyberanger> lol, I'm getting slow
<cyberanger> one way (and probally the easiest) to do it
<Unit193> Going to have to reboot soon :(
<cyberanger> Unit193: kernel updates?
<cyberanger> the world is coming to an end, please log off
<Unit193> There's that too, but I normally ignore them. PS2 wasn't plugged in and Oneiric is out to update to
 * cyberanger is lost, what's a playstation gotta do with updating ubuntu
<cyberanger> and natty to oneiric or oneiric updates
<Unit193> PS/2 Mouse and Natty > Oneiric
<cyberanger> ah, that's not an issue
<cyberanger> just gotta restart some services (namely, gdm)
<cyberanger> unless there is a new kernel you desire to use
<Unit193> BIOS didn't detect it as it wasn't plugged in
<johnhaitas> ps/2 mouse ... Unit193 you need to be doing realtime stuff w/ your mouse?
<Unit193> johnhaitas: I don't follow...
<johnhaitas> Unit193: why a ps/2 mouse?
<johnhaitas> i've only used them over USB for real-time computing applications
<Unit193> Because the computer is just that old
<Unit193> It's what it has and the computer only has 2 USB ports (1 in use, other for flash drive)
<johnhaitas> Unit193: usb hub....
<johnhaitas> brb
<Unit193> That would require a spare USB keyboard and mouse
<johnhaitas> Unit193: understood
<johnhaitas> Unit193: you realize that ps2 peripherals are going to be low priority so far as support goes
<Unit193> It works for me if I actually plug it in on boot...
<cyberanger> I'm supporting them just fine, linux is supporting them just fine, they work & last
<cyberanger> but since you brought it up pace_t_zulu, how much latency does usb add
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: ^^ old habit
<cyberanger> man, used to get 3 hours on this netbook, now it's roughly two
<Unit193> I responded to that on another channel :P
 * cyberanger wonders what channel
<chris4585> any idea how I can figure out what type of heatsink I should buy?
<cyberanger> chris4585: one supported by your socket type, fan driven
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-14
<cyberanger> beyond that, sorta your choice, found simple stock ones work, don't fight fitting them & while they may break quicker, still talking some good years for a cheap heatsink
<chris4585> hrm so just look for one supported by amd athlon?
<chris4585> I see there are different sizes, should that matter?
<cyberanger> battery made it past 2 hours, 10% and dropping
<cyberanger> chris4585: yep
<cyberanger> chris4585: give me 20 minutes or so, I'll get you your socket type from your cpu info
<cyberanger> chris4585: ^^ don't want the battery going full blown critical
<chris4585> thanks cyberanger I appreciate it, I just don't want to buy something and have it not the right type
<chris4585> I believe I'm gonna replace the heatsink with one from newegg
<chris4585> I was looking it up, looks like socket A is what I need
 * Unit193 wonders if anyone is really bored and wants to test Gtalk :D
<cyberanger> Unit193: considering it's working now, why test
<cyberanger> chris4585: sorry, did I say 20 minutes, I meant 54 minutes :-/
<cyberanger> errands, never plan a deadline around them
<Unit193> cyberanger: More of Pidgin + GTalk + my setup (worked with Skype though)
<cyberanger> pidgin, blah
 * cyberanger is no longer bored
<Unit193> It works...
<cyberanger> Unit193: sorta kidding, finch is decent, but bitlbee is more my thing
<cyberanger> chris4585: you here
<Unit193> cyberanger: Voice over biblbee?
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah
<cyberanger> chris4585: can you run lshw & upload output?
<cyberanger> Unit193: I'm into VoIPoAC
<cyberanger> Voice over Internet Protocall over Avian Carrier
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah hold on
<chris4585> I can try
<cyberanger> chris4585: there is a plan b if that's an issue
<chris4585> no go right now
<cyberanger> go for plan a, or go for plan b
<chris4585> can't get to command prompt
<chris4585> but if it helps this is the exact model and same info http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883107363
<cyberanger> chris4585: lemme load that & that should be enough
 * cyberanger clicks
<cyberanger> chris4585: socket AM2 (forgot how old that socket is)
<cyberanger> so a heatsink that fits a socket AM2 that isn't fighting it's way into your case
<cyberanger> ideally it has a small fan built-in
<cyberanger> (well, any fan that isn't overkill, you'll get the idea looking around)
<chris4585> sorry cyberanger I keep getting distract and with no notifications lol
<chris4585> hrm alright I thought so
<chris4585> I believe cyberanger thats the same as socket A?
<chris4585> ah nvm I think I found some AM2 type heatsinks on newegg
<chris4585> I believe I found a nice solution http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200014
<cyberanger> looks like a newegg part
<chris4585> yeah it looks like it would work with what I need
<cyberanger> don't see anything to suggest otherwise
<chris4585> also the pci nob thingamadoodle looks rather nice
<chris4585> well that didn't cost me too much, just $20
<wrst> cyberanger: any tools out there that let you know how much power a machine is drawing
<cyberanger> wrst: http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/travelpower/7657/ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001
<wrst> ahh cyberanger thank you i need to get one of those
<wrst> cyberanger:  curious which machine is more effecient
 * wrst gets silly and upgrades his server to 11.10
 * cyberanger has some crazy ideas on making tor even more bulletproof, I really need to pick a task and do it, my todo list is already bigger than my wallet
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger you need to find people willing to pay you!
<cyberanger> yeah, or something
<cyberanger> passive radar, my own phone network (complete with celluar towers) my own isp, censorship avoidance, compact radio transmitters for FM radio, (compared to your usual TV brodcast setup) a compact TV transmitter
<wrst> cyberanger: sounds like an evil plot to rule the world
<cyberanger> and that's the tip (but nowhere near short) list
 * Unit193 wonders what the phone and ISP service will cost ;)
<cyberanger> wrst: is it evil if it's aim is to oust a certain dictator <cough>Bashar al-Assad</cough> from a certian country <cough>syria</cough>
<cyberanger> and able to be adapted for elsewhere <really long cough>iran comes to mind</really long cough>
<cyberanger> and that's actually the funny thing, it's mostly just a mere technical intrest (the remainder is a bit of a dare)
<wrst> Unit193: i was wondering the same thing
<cyberanger> Unit193: depends on if it ever happens, and the costs to get it to happen
<cyberanger> but I bet it'd be lower than most
<cyberanger> due to the nature of how I'd aim to set it up, both technically and otherwise
<wrst> cyberanger: i downloaded 5GB on wed, woudl there be a penalty for that?
<cyberanger> mesh networking & utility cooperative, little infrastructure costs, and due to the type of business, be hard to make a profit that hurt consumers as long as it stays a cooperative business, vs a for-profit corporation
<cyberanger> wrst: did you pay for 5GB on wed. if yes, then why would there be, if no, your not a customer, no overage fee, but a penalty, yep
<cyberanger> that'd be my model, no caps, effort to maintain a quality of speed
 * Unit193 likes always on with no caps :D
<wrst> oh as far as I know its unlimited... but I'm trying to figure out what caused me to go over 5GB i did have pandora running all night would that do it?
<cyberanger> again, upstream ISP is one cost I can't control, that's the pain
<cyberanger> oh, you mean not a hypothetical for this....right
<wrst> cyberanger: yeah i mean i really dl'd 5GB on wed :)
<wrst> just checking my router logs
<cyberanger> penalty with pandora?
<cyberanger> or your ISP?
<cyberanger> and it does seem high for audio, but if it were literally all night & tack on the iso's you downloaded for ubuntu, maybe
<cyberanger> any video too
<cyberanger> youtube, hulu, cbs?
<cyberanger> gaming, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, online of course
<wrst> cyberanger: http://welseystout.no-ip.org/usage.png
<cyberanger> wrst: umm, check your link man
<wrst> cyberanger: http://wesleystout.no-ip.org/usage.png
<wrst> cyberanger: i can't spell my own name!
<cyberanger> well, I know spell check binaries shouldn't be 5GB worth (bad joke I know, but I couldn't resist)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> hey chris4585
<wrst> cyberanger: maybe my wife was netflixing a lot?
<cyberanger> yeah, with bind9 & squid I've got more detailed logs on requests for what from where, could guess better
<cyberanger> pandora played a role, if you told me 24 hours, maybe I'd believe 1-2GB tops
<wrst> yeah it was 24 hours, Unit193 created a monster :)
<Unit193> :D
<wrst> and I'm assuming dd-wrt is correct in its computin'
<cyberanger> granted, that alone could be it, all I can do is guess, but if I'm guessing (partially based on my own data from hulu, cbs, crackle, pandora & well, my usage in general, 24 hours, 5 GB of data, pandora alone couldn't be more than 50% of that, running nonstop for 24 hours, unrealistic still)
<cyberanger> now, a few hours of netflix, plus most of the day with pandora (a much more likely scenario I would think) could do that easily
<cyberanger> or a few hours of netflix & no pandora could do it
<cyberanger> a penality is unlikely for 5GB in one day, now a monthly total maybe a different story
<Unit193> Too bad cyberanger doesn't use Tomato, I could just grab the css file off him that he would have made :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: me, css files, why?
<wrst> cyberanger: i don't think my isp knows how to figure that out :)
<cyberanger> and shame you don't use bind9, dhcp3 & squid, or I could just ask to see your /var/log
<cyberanger> wrst: figure out your the guy that used 5GB of their data, poor poor isp
<Unit193> cyberanger: Supports custom theme
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, but there's even more power in my case
<Unit193> Aye
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i need to do that I guess :)
<cyberanger> wrst: do what, go overboard in building your own router?
<wrst> ha ha :)
<cyberanger> wrst: in fairness, it actually isn't a bad idea to do some of that in some way
<cyberanger> you have ddwrt & a server with a static ip
<wrst> yep
<cyberanger> most traffic that you'd want to follow for this is on port 80, dns shows the others
<cyberanger> no reason setting up squid on that server with a fairly simple howto couldn't be done
<cyberanger> then use squidview for reviewing requests
<wrst> i just went over 2GB today :) but downloaded an ubuntu dvd by mistake instead of cd
<cyberanger> that'd do it
<wrst> and I really don't know why i care :)
<chris4585> was reading a forum and came across this..
<chris4585> Disclaimer: don't eat your CPU and or Heat sink and don't lick the thermal compound. Don't try to insert an Oreo cookie into your socket 939 or any other electronic device. Do not refer to a double-stuffed Oreo as a 'Dual-Core Oreo'
<vychune> sup people
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> vychune: wazzup
<vychune> nothing
<vychune> cricket broadband decided to stop messing up
<vychune> yay
 * cyberanger hands vychune a 2 by 6 to knock on
<vychune> brb. Fire fox update
<vychune> LOL!
<vychune> brb
<wrst> cyberanger: you in one of those never sleep modes? :)
<cyberanger> wrst: not far from it
<cyberanger> ugh
<cyberanger> the end result should be worth it, but atm I f'd rather kill myself with a spoon
<wrst> oh man you need sleep, my server is about to finish the upgrade i had to leave it be last night ubuntu's servers were slow... imagine that!
 * cyberanger admits that sounded better in my head
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well no sleep does that to you ;)
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> wrst: what about the Argonne National Labortory, RIT, GATECH, MIT or others
<wrst> i just used the default mirror i should have changed
<wrst> gatech usually has good speed, but didn't think about it until i started :)
<cyberanger> so, ctrl-c
<cyberanger> unless it's past the downloading stage
<vychune> i was wondering why yall werent saying anything lol
<cyberanger> apt is smart about completing downloads
<cyberanger> vychune: where's the at 2 by 6 I wanted you to knock
<vychune> First: the at?
 * vychune knocks on wood
<cyberanger> and now wrst departs, hrm
<cyberanger> that's odd for him, guess his server upgrade is done
<vychune> you on G+ yet?
<vychune> cyberanger: you on G+ yet?
<cyberanger> not using it
<vychune> oh okj
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> wrst whats good
<wrst> i don't know yet vychune, hoping my server upgrades ok :)
<wrst> how are you doing vychune ?
<vychune> ok
<vychune> was good but mom woke up
<vychune> brb
<cyberanger> there's enough social networking analysis & network theroy as is
<cyberanger> vychune: ^
<xpistos> morning all
<wrst> morning xpistos
<xpistos> So how are we doing today?
<vychune> xpistos: ok
<xpistos> Juzzy: FYI, I don't know if I told you this or not, but after your help, I had someone contact me about a new job and long story short, I start on the 24th. Thank you!
<vychune> xpistos: great news dude
<vychune> firefox crash :/
<vychune> just found out someone used my account on Youtube to spam people
<cyberanger> oh that's fun :/
<wrst> wow vychune :\ stinks
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> if there wasnt copyright issues i wouldnt have know
<vychune> known
<cyberanger> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316330_10150318321091903_526881902_8385449_1701124345_n.jpg
<cyberanger> that's awesome, in an orwellian sort of way ^^
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> vychune: you like?
<vychune> it's cool in a crazy sort of way
<cyberanger> well, it's a crazy world (nice satire anyway)
 * vychune googles satire
 * cyberanger spell checks it in case, checks out
<cyberanger> vychune: think paradoy
<vychune> should have spell checked that lo
<vychune> *lol
<cyberanger> well, it was right
<cyberanger> vychune: know of Stephen Colbert, The Colbert Report
<cyberanger> ?
<vychune> watched it once
<vychune> i like the daily show better
<cyberanger> both are about the same I'd bet, a satire of most news media in the US, journalists who are opinioniated & self-rightous (not neutral like a journalist should be)
<cyberanger> that's a pirme example of a satire
<cyberanger> a paradoy is a little different (and that photo is a bit of both, there is room for overlap)
<cyberanger> I think british & french humour it's more distinct from the other, america, we have our own ideas of humour (however, I've broadened my horizions somewhat)
<cyberanger> there was a satire made in 1979, set in (at that moment) the future, 1998, called Americathon, was a bit ironic in that some of the humour became real, for example of some http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Americathon#Satirical_predictions
<cyberanger> to me, watching that this month, made it even funnier in some ways
<cyberanger> (actually, last month, but it stood out, could have been yesterday)
<cyberanger> The President Is A Yutz
<vychune> o/
<cosmicpizza> hey vychune
<vychune> hey man sorry i dozed off lol
<vychune> binarymutant: whats happening?
<cyberanger> vychune: um, his connection reset, been quiet here all morning
<vychune> lol
<vychune> ok
<cyberanger> from him that is
<vychune> i got ya
<wrst> wb electricus_
<binarymutant> back :D
<wrst> binarymutant: how are you doing?
<binarymutant> good and you wrst?
<wrst> doing well binarymutant
<wrst> what are you up to?
<binarymutant> just got back home from a long night
<binarymutant> catching up with the 2 days I missed
<wrst> ohh
<binarymutant> well 1 day
<wrst> wb binarymutant :)
<binarymutant> ty :D
<cyberanger> bbl
<binarymutant>  had to go back to firefox and vimperator, luakit segfaults waay to much for actual use
<binarymutant> might try http://surf.suckless.org out for full time use though, I never had a problem with it while playing with it
<Unit193> wrst: I can kind of see why you like quassel, but there is no way I'm switching :P
<Unit193> Link previews is kind of cool
<wrst> Unit193: its pretty nice and its always on etc etc
<wrst> so i likey
<Unit193> Still like my irssi much better, but I knew this wasn't bad
<Unit193> Xchat is only better because it has highlight ignore, this and irssi doesn't
<wrst> no its not bad at all but as good of a pure client as irssi
<Unit193> wrst: Anyway, I'm on it now (for now) while doing updates in the OS I never use :P
<wrst> ha ha on winders?
<binarymutant> highlight ignore?
<Unit193> wrst: Kubuntu
<Unit193> binarymutant: Yep, disable a bot from highlighting you
<binarymutant> hmm
<wrst> ohh Unit193 why you in kubuntu? :)
<Unit193> Because I'm updating it and upgrading to Oneiric on it
<wrst> ahh nice Unit193
<Unit193> I don't actually use it
<Unit193> Eh, irssi is a bit easier...
<Unit193> wrst: irssi-proxy = :D
<wrst> Unit193: irssi-proxy?
<Unit193> Quassel is running through irssi (when I send a message there, it shows up as sent from here)
<wrst> ahh cool Unit193 very cool
<Unit193> And I just switched back (Will be back in quassel in a sec)
<wrst> nice
<Unit193> Getting backlog is harder :/
<Unit193> This is the best I can see http://wouter.coekaerts.be/irssi/proxy_backlog  (Mind you, I don't even know why I'm looking this up as I like irssi as the client, not bouncer :P )
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-15
<Svpernova09> If anyone is in the West TN area, feel free to drop by Midsouth Makers tomorrow noon to 1, we'll be playing with the new release 11.10
<Svpernova09> the address is 2203 Freemont Rd. Memphis, TN 38114
<Svpernova09> Nothing too formal. I'll have copies on hand if you want to upgrade / install.
<wrst> cool Svpernova09
<wrst> Unit193: that's neat stuff
<Unit193> Back to normal :)
<wrst> cli for you Unit193 :)
<Unit193> I get more colors in irssi :P
<wrst> ha ha
<vychune> johnhaitas: o/
<johnhaitas> hey man
<vychune> had a situation, otherwise i would have answered back on FB
<vychune> my capatcha for freenode was barium salt :/
<vychune> the formula not the words:C7H7O2N4
<johnhaitas> no worries
<johnhaitas> i have no idea what that means
<johnhaitas> barium salt captcha
<vychune> ok lol
<wrst> vychune: you need a real irc client ;)
<vychune> i have one
<vychune> im not at home
<wrst> but the webchat does work pretty well, i just close the winder all the time :)
<vychune> lol
<Unit193> xchat @ portableapps.com ;)
<binarymutant> salt as in hash?
<chris4585> hey everyone
<binarymutant> hey chris4585
<wrst> hey chris4585
<chris4585> how is everyone
<chris4585> ?
<vychune> sup chris4585
<vychune> im stressed
<binarymutant> Sanctuary is on so great :D
<chris4585> need to beat the crap out of some watermelons?
<vychune> ?
<chris4585> binarymutant, the song?
<Unit193> binarymutant: +1
<Unit193> binarymutant: I'll get it later :D
<binarymutant> chris4585: the show
<chris4585> oh nvm I was thinking of something else, never heard of that show
<vychune> chris4585: syfy
<binarymutant> ^^
<chris4585> ah
<Unit193> Amanda Tapping
<binarymutant> ^^
<chris4585> woops
<chris4585> lol I accidentally suspended
<chris4585> I think I'm still connected
<binarymutant> oo and Walking Dead on sunday makes this whole weekend great :D :D :D
<binarymutant> chris4585: you are still connected
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> meant to go into system settings..
<vychune> lol
<chris4585> so I really didn't realize until after 11.10 came out that it was released...
<chris4585> it somehow feels really early this year
<wrst> chris4585: i thought it was a little earlier in october than usual
<vychune> chris4585:  ikr
<chris4585> yeah, I don't expect it until the end of the month
<binarymutant> it's not out yet I don't think
<chris4585> but I mean I'm on it... updated to it but didn't realize lol
<binarymutant> not until 11.10 ?
<binarymutant> or is it read Euro-like?
<chris4585> year.month
<binarymutant> ah I thought month day
<binarymutant> :D
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I think I'll do a fresh install out of pure boredom
<binarymutant> it's decent on my hardware
<chris4585> I can't wait for my heatsink to come in the mail.. but somehow I don't think that will fix my issue
<wrst> chris4585: its unity, but it doesn't suck
<chris4585> wrst, unity needs one thing to not be broke, a menu, and I will be happy
<Unit193> Lubuntu worked for me, so did Xubuntu ;)
<wrst> chris4585: its ok but no gnome shell yet
<vychune> going home bbl
<chris4585> agreed,
<wrst> chris4585: i'm playing with kde at the moment
<Unit193> Debian
<Unit193> ?
<johnhaitas> so is anyone here going to be able to attend the ubuntu 11.10 release party here in nashville?
<binarymutant> :( not me
<Unit193> Nope
<johnhaitas> :/
<binarymutant> wompwomp
<binarymutant> party online?
<Unit193> #ubuntu-release-party is closed (And full of trolls)
<vychune> back
<binarymutant> wb
<vychune> my lag is high as heck
<vychune> average_guy: whats good dude?
<average_guy> hola
<average_guy> How r yu tonight vychune?
<vychune> stressed
<vychune> but ok
<average_guy> rut row
<vychune> just left a terrible living situation that just got much worse
<vychune> LOL
<average_guy> ew, been there
<average_guy> r you ok? I mean, you DO have a place?
<average_guy> It's getting close to the wrong time of year to be homeless
<vychune> oh not me
<vychune> a friend of mine
<vychune> but your right
<average_guy> well, thats good
<average_guy> for you anyway
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> My buddy though, is close to the edge
<vychune> in more ways than one
<vychune> night guys
<chris4585> woot I got my heatsink off after using a hair dryer, it wasn't so bad, but it was almost like a magical moment when it did come off
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> wait wait - huh?
<binarymutant> you used heat to get a heatsink off? Doesn't that seem... wrong?
<chris4585> lol binarymutant
<chris4585> no, the number one suggestions from forums is heat it up so the paste becomes more liquid
<chris4585> which seems to work
<chris4585> although the heatsink was pretty hot lol
<binarymutant> that's funny
<chris4585> it is a bit ironic
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> but it works :D
<chris4585> the other suggestion is to put it in a freezer for a bit so the paste becomes brittle
<chris4585> I didn't like that idea
<binarymutant> just pulling it off didn't work?
<chris4585> nope, it was almost fused together, it was that bad
<binarymutant> daang
 * chris4585 waits patiently for UPS to arrive
<chris4585> lol if you leave the ubuntu installer hanging it reads "ready when you are..."
<Unit193> Yep
* johnhaitas changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party in Nashville Fri, Oct 28 @ 6:30PM CDT - see http://bit.ly/oQ4cKi for more info | Next Meeting: Nov. 3 @ 7:30PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT | Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://bit.ly/oQ4cKi
<johnhaitas> shortened those urls
<cosmicpizza> hi there
<binarymutant> daang this channel is quiet on the weekends. Ya'll must have lives :P
<Unit193> Nope, I was here all night just about
<binarymutant> :D
<Unit193> 'til about 10am
<binarymutant> jeeze, you just woke up then :P
<Unit193> Sat, 15 Oct 2011 16:10:58 -0400
<Unit193> Nope, done quite a few things already
<binarymutant> whoa
<binarymutant> <-- passed out early
<Unit193> Short nap at best
<Unit193> Just me and pianobar (And a little gish and whatnot)
<binarymutant> gish? to google!
<binarymutant> game or album?
<Unit193> 2011-10-06 20:23 < binarymutant> idk what gish is but pastebin it
<Unit193> Game
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> I do remember that now
<Unit193> It's just great
<binarymutant> downloading now
<Unit193> Now I just need to grab me some oneiric sources.list to finish up :D
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: what up
<binarymutant> nothing much :D
<binarymutant> killing time
 * cyberanger hands binarymutant a bigger gun
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> the images in the gish demo are hilarious
<Unit193> Crap, you're going to make me start up again >_<
<Unit193> ;)
<binarymutant> lvl2: now I'm just confused :/
<Unit193> Demo?
<Unit193> Here, let me look
<binarymutant> ya but I got it
<binarymutant> it only took 5 minutes :D
<binarymutant> I died :(
<binarymutant> fun game
<Unit193> Yep, I have full :D
<binarymutant> daang
<Unit193> Heavy can keep you safe when you would otherwise die :D
<binarymutant> I have a some issues with paying for software, just can't bring myself to do it. Not even donations
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: have you developed software that other people use?
<Unit193> Not even this one? (It was part of the HumbleIndiBumdle)
<binarymutant> johnhaitas: Unit193 nope
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: maybe you'd feel different after writing software that other people use?
<binarymutant> probably not
<binarymutant> Instead of wanting people to buy the software, use the software as a promotional tool for employment :D
<binarymutant> but I don't expect feature requests to be written for me
<binarymutant> johnhaitas: how much is an LOC worth? :D
<johnhaitas> LOC?
<binarymutant> line of code
<binarymutant> http://www.ohloh.net/p/firefox/estimated_cost http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COCOMO really?
 * Unit193 pizza
<binarymutant> mediawiki isn't searching right... :/
<binarymutant> nvm just needed to rebuildall
<Unit193> binarymutant: You need to try the "cube" custom level
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-16
<binarymutant> on gish?
<Unit193> Yep
<binarymutant> idk how :/
<cyberanger> how's it going everyone
<binarymutant> good and u
<wrst> hey cyberanger, binarymutant, going well
 * cyberanger yawns
<cyberanger> good but nearing the end of the day thank god
<cyberanger> long day
<wrst> cyberanger: been busy?
<cyberanger> wrst: busy enough, I suppose
<wrst> sounds like too busy
<cyberanger> trying to find a cheap (say $0.00) project, but keep filling the list with more of the fat wallet type
<cyberanger> granted, the fat wallet type is more challenging, due to the hardware role too
<cyberanger> and I don't own the hardware for building a passive radar station, or my own celluar tower
<binarymutant> cyberanger: software project: $0
<wrst> fat wallet... ahh we can all dream :)
<binarymutant> lottery dreaming here :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: hardware to run software project on >$0 (and I've not found anything that's pure software to try lately, well, any that aren't done in 5 seconds, within my current capibilites)
<binarymutant> cyberanger: time to break out a new language's howto
<binarymutant> lua is fun :D
<cyberanger> wrst: well, opossed to super-skinny (cobweb-filled) wallet
<cyberanger> binarymutant: oh, lottery oh boy, I'd be set for life
<binarymutant> ya that's why keep playing (and losing) :D
<cyberanger> I learned how to win, step one, ignore lottery advertisements, step two, ignore lottery, step three, count your lottery budget, step four .... step five Profit?!?
<binarymutant> collect underpants..profit!
<cyberanger> um.....
 * cyberanger is slightly curious here, hands binarymutant a pair
<binarymutant> cyberanger: you do know where that saying came from... right?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: it's been around so long, can't say I know the original bit
<binarymutant> "step four .... step five profit" = South Park underpants gnomes
<binarymutant> :D :D
<cyberanger> that's right (however, considering the amount of south park paradoies & satires, wasn't sure if that was literally the original bit)
<binarymutant> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/dd/Gnomes_plan.png
<cyberanger> yeah, not much for south park, but I've caught the good stuff, "two days before the day after tommorow" the ADHD ep with everyone on ritilin & ritilout
<cyberanger> and that bit above too
<binarymutant> neither am I, but I did catch that epi
<cyberanger> (but when I saw the south park bit, that whole bit had been going on for months, so again, didn't know that, cool)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that why you like luakit?
<binarymutant> that's why I want to like luakit
<binarymutant> that browser segfaults waaay too much for actual use
<binarymutant> but it is still alpha
 * cyberanger knows of his next project now
 * binarymutant is interested to know
<cyberanger> build a javascript site with one goal, segfault luakit, then add some rewrite rules to apache & squid, be intresting at Phreaknic
<binarymutant> flash destroys luakit
<binarymutant> and there's a bug where closing one window instance closes them all
<binarymutant> both are hair pullingly annoying
<cyberanger> second one is simple then, javascript to close the window
<cyberanger> wouldn't hurt to run flash first, cover the bases
<binarymutant> might work idk
<cyberanger> when it comes to crashing things, it's sorta like throwing play doh againt the wall over & over
<cyberanger> sooner or later something sticks
<binarymutant> ya
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> how are you today?
<wrst> good chris4585, you?
<chris4585> I'm alright, a bit bored though
<wrst> chris4585: cyberanger can solve that for you i'm sure
<chris4585> I'm sure he probably could
<wrst> ha ha yeah, i'm trying out kde on arch at the moment
<chris4585> oh, is it on a laptop?
<chris4585> I always had a wifi problem on arch for some reason
<wrst> yeah on a laptop, never any issues for me chris4585, even one laptop with broadcom
<wrst> it was a pain but once it worked it was solid
<chris4585> I still don't like it, it looks good but its just too much
<wrst> they are really doing a nice job with it,but its still not gnome
<binarymutant> broadcom is open source now :D
<binarymutant> for awhile now
<wrst> yeah binarymutant but... card i had was still a beast
<binarymutant> should be fine these days
<wrst> binarymutant: wasnt' 3 months ago
<binarymutant> hmmm
<binarymutant> :shrug:
<wrst> in ubuntu had to use the broadcom proprietary driver  also
<binarymutant> not the one in the kernel?
<wrst> no, and the card still requires firmware i think that may have been the deal
<binarymutant> strange
<binarymutant> all my dell's have broadcoms, they work great for the longest time
<wrst> broadcom 4312 fairly common card
<vychune> evening
<binarymutant> good
<binarymutant> evening...
<binarymutant> :P
<johnhaitas> any php/mysql coders looking for work?
<binarymutant> wish I was that good at php ^
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: you can be
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: you are a talented programmer ... you could easily shift languages
<johnhaitas> generally concepts apply in some way in all languages
<johnhaitas> the difference is usually syntax and capabilities
<binarymutant> I've used php before, it's a fun-big lang. I just don't feel like I'm talented enough to apply to programming positions
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: with that outlook - you never will be ;)
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> speaking of programming and boredom
<binarymutant> I'm should make a url scraping bot that uploads to a website - seen in other channels
 * Unit193 thinks he saw an irssi script for that
<binarymutant> I'd like to push urls to ubuntu-tennessee.org
 * Unit193 thinks he shouldn't post links then
<binarymutant> nah it'd be okay
<binarymutant> give new users a taste of what we're into :D
<Unit193> Nice!
<binarymutant> :P
<Unit193> I already PMd, didn't like me ;)
<binarymutant> - under construction -  :D
<binarymutant> try !help in here pls
<Unit193> !help
<ubotuTN> Unit193: help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 82 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, azgame, bans, bash, botsnack, cal, chanserv, chucknorris, debug, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, dict, digg, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, figlet, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, googlefight, greet, grouphug, hangman, hl2, host, imdb, insult, iplookup, karma,
<ubotuTN> keywords, lart, lastfm, linkbot, markov, math, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quiz, quote, reaction, realm, remind, remotectl, ri, roshambo, rot, roulette, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, slashdot, spell, spotify, theyfightcrime, threat, topic, translator, tube, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, url, usermodes, weather, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube (help <topic> for more info)
<binarymutant> sweet
<binarymutant> thanks
<Unit193> rbot still :D
<binarymutant> very much
<Unit193> Yep, I know what a few of the commands look like ;D
 * cyberanger sees a return of an old bot, that bot is really people shy
<binarymutant> updating it, taking out uneeded plugins, pushing in old plugins, et.c
<Unit193> Yes, he doesn't like my PMs :(
<binarymutant> stop trying to change the core config :P
<Unit193> Hey, I just asked to look at the rss info :D
<Unit193> sed and remote are some good ones
<cyberanger> man, one more site using silverlight, ugh
<binarymutant> cyberanger: which site?
<cyberanger> http://ohl.neulion.com/ohl/
<cyberanger> minor for here, but minor league hockey nonetheless (my hometown team included)
 * cyberanger wanted to try and add it to boxee, but that's probally even more a pain
<cyberanger> ubotuTN: hi
<binarymutant> weeird
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that I agree, why use moonlight
<binarymutant> does the install not work with silverlight?
<Unit193> Awww... ubotuTN doesn't have the greet plugin :(
<binarymutant> it'll be all up and running tonight, hopefully I can start on the url scraper/uploader tonight too
<Unit193> So, if I link to http://google .com  will it pickup?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: you mean install microsoft silverlight on linux or moonlight on linux (dunno if it works, not paid to find out fully)
<binarymutant> ya and upload it to a site
<binarymutant> cyberanger: the silverlight page installs moonlight. didn't work for me though
<cyberanger> silverlight page redirects to mono'
<cyberanger> s moonlight page
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> and it didn't work
<cyberanger> and from there I close out & use the repo
<binarymutant> !lp 1
<ubotuTN> binarymutant: [1] Microsoft has a majority market share https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Unit193> !coc
<cyberanger> !lp 188564
<ubotuTN> cyberanger: [188564] Build also packages for Debian in PPA's https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/188564
<cyberanger> that intrests me more
<binarymutant> !coc
<binarymutant> :'(
<cyberanger> no code of conduct, shame
<Unit193> We can do whatever we like? \o/
<binarymutant> lol
 * cyberanger likes the idea, kicks Unit193 for it ;-)
<binarymutant> !rbot
<binarymutant> !package rbot
<ubotuTN> binarymutant: No package found
<binarymutant> wah, this is going to take forever
<cyberanger> !package ubuntu-desktop
<binarymutant> ah it was using jaunty lol
<binarymutant> works now
<cyberanger> lol, wow
<cyberanger> !package ubuntu-desktop
<ubotuTN> cyberanger: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-desktop
<cyberanger> !package lubuntu-desktop
<ubotuTN> cyberanger: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lubuntu-desktop
<cyberanger> ^ more my style
<cyberanger> !package pianobar
<ubotuTN> cyberanger: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/pianobar
 * Unit193 installs Lubuntu 11.10 for cyberanger 
 * cyberanger uninstall's Unit193's efforts and reinstalls debian testing with lxde ;-)
<binarymutant> !coc
<binarymutant> coc
<binarymutant> blahblah blah coc?
<binarymutant> coc?
<binarymutant> !coc?
<ubotuTN> binarymutant: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<binarymutant> k I'm done for now
<cyberanger> !binarymutant
<binarymutant> it's where :D
<binarymutant> !where infocop411
 * binarymutant shoots ubotuTN 
<cyberanger> binarymutant: was kinda hoping it'd say something like "That's my master"
<binarymutant> ah
<Unit193> !coffee-#ubuntu-offtopic
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that's not ubotuTN's fault, fails with cloaks
<cyberanger> no hostname to trace
<binarymutant> brb
<binarymutant> the where plugin won't work anymore, I need to scrape a different site since we no longer use the wiki for that stuff
<binarymutant> !where binarymutant
<ubotuTN> Christopher Lunsford(chrispluns, binarymutant), Knoxville, TN, Ubuntu, Debian
<cyberanger> binarymutant: thought where was geoip based
<cyberanger> !where chris4585
<ubotuTN> cyberanger: Chris Talley aka chris4585.
<cyberanger> !where cyberanger
<cyberanger> !where infocop411
<binarymutant> it uses this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/Members
<binarymutant> for now
<binarymutant> what's a good page to replace it?
<binarymutant> a more current page of members
<Unit193> LP I would think, but that wouldn't be as helpful
<binarymutant> ya lp would be difficult
<Unit193> launchpadlib :P
<binarymutant> if they have ruby bindings for it
<binarymutant> I guess I could execute the random launchpad programs through rbot...
<binarymutant> that might work ^^
<wrst> binarymutant: a bot??? :)
<wrst> ubotuTN: hello
<ubotuTN> wrst: hi!
<wrst> ubotuTN: !help
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> ubotuTN: help
<ubotuTN> wrst: help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 4 plugins: keywords, lp, packages, where (help <topic> for more info)
<Unit193> Awwww.... No sed
<wrst> howdy ubotuTN
<wrst> uhh howdy Unit193 :)
<binarymutant> no excess, Unit193 what's the sed plugin do?
<Unit193> Howdy wrst, a few get redirected to ubot4 too
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> binarymutant: Nothing much, more of a funny thing
<binarymutant> ubotuTN: howdy
 * binarymutant crush bot
<binarymutant> oh well.
<binarymutant> not everyone uses the same irc nick and lp username :(
 * cyberanger hands binarymutant a specially modified Sig P229R, fires high velocity silver bullets that generate a NNEMP, good for vampires, zombies and the occasional stupid bot
 * cyberanger would not point that weapon at a terminator however
<binarymutant> blah coc?
<binarymutant> good.
<binarymutant> should I upgrade to precise?
<Unit193> Upgrade to Pangolin? Isn't it a little early?
<binarymutant> maybe, but everything should already be synced
<binarymutant> from Debian unstable
<binarymutant> eek plymouth crash is the first bug, nevermind
<binarymutant> !lp 553745
<ubotuTN> binarymutant: [553745] plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events() https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/553745
<binarymutant> !tell binarymutant about coc
<ubotuTN> okay, I told binarymutant: (coc) The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<binarymutant> that's pointless
<Unit193> !guidelines
<binarymutant> !guidelines?
<ubotuTN> binarymutant: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<binarymutant> idk how to get rid of the question mark in the keyword lookup
<Unit193> Works for one
<Unit193> !canibeanop?
<ubotuTN> Unit193: The Ops team does not take applications. When we want more Ops
<Unit193> Heh, changed since then
<binarymutant> yes and it's a dump a >2yr old db
<binarymutant> of a*
<Unit193> Doesn't matter, some are changed weekly :P
<cyberanger> think I've finally worked out my most critical bug with tor
<cyberanger> Unit193: blog post to follow ;-)
<Unit193> Nice
<ubotuTN> [binarymutant] "Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee channel"
<Unit193> Public?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Public post this time? ;)
<binarymutant> post it in here :D
 * wrst_hello waits for greeting
<Unit193> wrst_hello: Only preset nicks
<binarymutant> just took it out
<wrst_hello> well that's not nice :P
<Unit193> wrst_hello: Hello
<wrst_hello> hello :)
<wrst_hello> that makes me feel better
<binarymutant> I thought it would be spammy since the topic says "welcome[...]"
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> People in TN read the topic? :o
<binarymutant> apparently I do :D
<wrst> Unit193: some of us have more than one tooth also
<binarymutant> 2!
<binarymutant> ^^ upperclass :P
<wrst> ha ha
<binarymutant> ^^^ insurance :P
<binarymutant> wrst: greet or no greet?
<Unit193> Cyber does a good job of that ;)
<binarymutant> :D
<wrst> ha ha i don't know binarymutant some might think the bot is real?
<chris4585> lol I like how I filled out my details
<binarymutant> chris4585: on what?
<binarymutant> !where chris4585
<ubotuTN> binarymutant: Chris Talley aka chris4585.
<chris4585> I did it a loooong time ago
<chris4585> I'm not sure why it says my name though
<binarymutant> :shrug:
<binarymutant> chris4585: you might have put it into the wiki and forgot about it
<binarymutant> boo hiss, I figured out why my website's php doesn't work: they don't allow fopen :(
<binarymutant> Walking Dead?
<Unit193> Why did our cyberanger go?
<binarymutant> don't know :/
<binarymutant> more important stuff to do?
 * Unit193 wonders what he's doing around now
<binarymutant> tracking planes :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-08
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<wrst> hello ComputerChic
<kanliot> fall sux
<wrst> oh no kanliot say it isn't so its the most wonderful time of the year
<kanliot> lol
<wrst> how are you doing kanliot
<kanliot> doing fine
<kanliot> u
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> i need to eat regular meals
<wrst> doing great i'm actually enjoying this dreary day
<kanliot> stressing me out
<kanliot> wow
<wrst> kanliot: you a snacker or just one of those that forgets to?
<kanliot> forgets to
<kanliot> bad habit
<kanliot> really bad
 * wrst wishes he could "forget" to eat
<wrst> "morning" chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, how are you?
<wrst> good chris4585, and you?
<chris4585> sorry got distracted, I'm dandy lol
<wrst> ha great chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-09
<wrst> morning chris4585 :)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well chris4585?
<chris4585> very good, start work tomorrow at 7am whoo
<wrst> ha ha wake up will come early :)
<chris4585> yeah I'll go to sleep really early tonight
<wrst> you'd better :)
<chris4585> wrst, kind of funny I mentioned this a few days ago http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-adds-new-donations-page?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<wrst> does that mean people can contribute to a "make unity not suck" section?
<wrst> I guess that is the "Makde the deskop more amazing" section i would disagree with that description
<chris4585> I think there is a section to make the desktop better... if that counts
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> yes that one
<chris4585> I'm kind of surprised that they made the donation thing a reality... after like 7 years
<wrst> yeah i mean i don't blame them
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-10
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-07
<wrst> ha
<wrst> how are you Unit193 ?
<Unit193> I'd say I'm alive, what about you?  Throat isn't great, but have hot tea.
<wrst> I'm good play off baseball is on
<Omnifrog> I fucking suck at making flutes http://i.imgur.com/c0GJcXg.jpg
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice. ^^
<wrst> morning tenc
<twayneprice> morning tenc
<wrst> how are you doing twayneprice?
<twayneprice> pretty good wrst
<twayneprice> you?
<wrst> yep doing well
<wrst> checking out my ting usage over the weekend
<wrst> after this first month I may go all anal  on my phone bill
<twayneprice> I guess it really changes things when you only have to pay for what you use.
<wrst> it really does, grooveip is becoming a necessary app :)
<wrst> and especially when I can see a realistic possibility of having a phone bill under 40 bucks
<twayneprice> wrst: tried google voice?
<wrst> yes but google voice just forwards your number it doesn't go over wifi still uses minutes from best I can determine
<twayneprice> You can also forward it to google talk
<wrst> best I can tell that still uses carrier minutes I think I'm not for sure
<wrst> all the guides I have seen require some other software
<wrst> but that doesn't mean they are correct of course
<wrst> actually twayneprice: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.googlevoice
<wrst> When using Google Voice for Android, both domestic and international calls are placed through a US-based Google Voice access number, and will use the standard minutes from your cell phone plan
<wrst> but I'm talking particularly about the android app not the service...
<twayneprice> You can forward to google talk on the pc so I figured there was an android app.  With ios I can answer google talk on talkatone.  That gets it over to voip.
<wrst> yes that's what I use grooveip for actually
<wrst> I tried talkatone but the quality wasn't as good
<twayneprice> http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57575244-285/3-android-apps-for-wi-fi-calling-with-google-voice/
<twayneprice> does groveip have its own phone number?
<wrst> no it uses your googlevoice
<wrst> I'm guessing it could do something else, I actually read that article and tried all 3 of those
<wrst> I had best luck with grooveip but I think that depends on the phone many times
<twayneprice> Ah.  I didn't realize it worked with google voice.  Nver mind.  :)
<wrst> but the call quality is really good as long as you aren't on dial up
<twayneprice> The worst thing about google voice is that it doesn't support mms.  It makes it hard to only give out your GV number.
<wrst> yes
<wrst> I have been using to call my parents that type of thing, people that prefer using a landline anyway
<twayneprice> I would be happy if they just sent you a text saying that there was a mms that was blocked.
<wrst>  it just gets bounced and no indication?
<twayneprice> yup
<twayneprice> they don't get and indication either.
<wrst> that's really not good
<twayneprice> Yea, I've got burned a few times.
<wrst> stuff like that happens when you least need it to
<twayneprice> wrst: Seen this? :)  http://gizmodo.com/this-piano-projector-makes-playing-keyboards-as-easy-as-1441948156
<wrst> ahh yes saw that over the weekend, guitar hero comes to piano :)
<twayneprice> I've been thinking of trying to learn ho to play the piano.
<wrst> I really don't know of a best method, I'm a fan of just tried and true learn the basics then move forward slowly method
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> chris4585: all going well?
<chris4585> yep, relaxing before work
<wrst> relaxation... my favorite thing
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-08
<Omnifrog> http://i.imgur.com/8kcX1PI.jpg  http://i.imgur.com/FzzDqjZ.jpg
<wrst> morning tenc
<twayneprice> wrst: http://gigaom.com/2013/10/08/with-reported-sms-addition-hangouts-looks-to-be-googles-answer-to-imessage/
<wrst> twayneprice: that solves your issue?
<wrst> and imessage is very cool  that would be big to have an answer to that for android
<twayneprice> not sure. I'm hoping that if they add it for hangouts, they will add it to google voice.  Or maybe they will replace google voice with hangouts.  Google can be hard to figure out.  :)
<wrst> that is for sure
<wrst> I'm waiting on the Next Nexus since it looks to be a CDMA capable phone
<twayneprice> i think my son is getting the Moto X and trying out Republic Wireless.
<wrst> Republic Wireless is an interesting concept too
<wrst> I really thought about them
<wrst> my big thing about ting is that it roams on other CDMA networks and I haven't found another prepaid that does that
<wrst> and the motox looks like a great phone
<twayneprice> I think Republic roams on Verizon.
<twayneprice> At least, that is what I read.
<wrst> ahh that is good I never made it that far
<wrst> so they are right there then
<wrst> great thing is when you get off contract, you can with minimal irritation move somewhere else
<twayneprice> Yup.  And I can't believe that they have the Moto X for $300. It is $550 everywhere else.
<wrst> that's pretty cheap
<wrst> after buying the older galaxy nexus i really like the nexus devices and would like to stay there
<twayneprice> A guy at church has a Moto X and really likes it.  I've heard good things about the Nexus also.
<wrst> I really prefer stock android, or actually really prefer cyanogenmod so it makes it really easy on the nexus devices
<wrst> and they are pretty hard to brick
<twayneprice> I've never used Android.
<twayneprice> Other than just playing with someone elses phone/tablet, that is.
<wrst> I'm pretty well in the android ecosystem
<wrst> you can do the same things more or less on either
<wrst> I do feel less locked in with android
<wrst> I'm reminded of that everytime I have to deal with iTunes for my wife
<twayneprice> I've been thinking of getting a cheap tablet.  What is the minimum Android version that you would recommend?
<wrst> 4.1
<wrst> 4.0 aka Icecream Sandwich was a big improvement but all of the jelly beans perform much better
<wrst> depending on your definition of cheap a used nexus 7 wouldn't be a bad way to go
<wrst> and you should get latest and greatest android and if you don't you can easily put cyanogenmod on them and have it
<twayneprice> That is what I was thinking.  Or maybe a Samsung Galaxy Tab.  Can you put the latest android on tablets that come with something older?
<wrst> all dependes that is were the android fragmentation really shows
<wrst> if the vendor keeps supporting it you can, but chances are if it isn't a nexus device or something like a galaxy tab that is support by cyanogenmod I wouldn't want to expect it
<twayneprice> I think I'll stick to one of those.  I think Walmart in Algood has this for $85:
<twayneprice> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-2-7-Tablet-with-8GB-Memory-Titanium-Silver-Refurbished/21142087?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=49220784597&category=0%3A3944%3A3951%3A1078084&client_guid=80909c14-bfdc-4141-bb0c-14d393788329&config_id=2&parent_item_id=23871272&guid=546ae907-4ba3-455b-810
<twayneprice> 1-65e27c9b930c&bucket_id=000&findingMethod=p13n
<wrst> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/P3110_Info
<wrst> hmm 85 bucks?
<wrst> that woudl be a good one for our 2 year old
<wrst> twayneprice: I'm just not a fan of the samsung touchwiz interface, but that's just preference
<twayneprice> Race you to the store?  :)
<wrst> ha ha go ahead you need it :)
<wrst> I have been somewhat looking for something like that or maybe even a phone, actually have thought about just keeping my SII for bri to play with
<twayneprice> I like the 7" size.
<wrst> yes the normal ipad size is a little large for my taste
<wrst> and I have a cheap 10" android tablet and I'm not a fan of it either
<twayneprice> Yea.  I have an iPad 1 that I rarely use.
<wrst> the wife's is an ipad2
<twayneprice> I use mine for a while and then don't touch it for a while.
<tenc> Good morning gentlemen; wrst, twayneprice, Unit193.
<wrst> howdy tenc
<wrst> twayneprice: did the ipad 1 get ios7?
<twayneprice> wrst: Not sure if it can.  I didn't try to upgrade yet.
<twayneprice> morning tenc
<wrst> didn't know either the ipad2 runs it nicely
<wrst> that is something that apple does supremely better than android
<wrst> pushing out updates
<twayneprice> It doesn't appear that the ipad1 is upgradable.
<wrst> I don't see anything hugely different short of appearances
<twayneprice> Yea.  My iPhone 4 seems a little slower after upgrading.
<twayneprice> wrst: http://gigaom.com/2013/10/08/report-nexus-5-to-start-at-299-battery-size-will-increase-with-storage/
<wrst> 399 is more than a fair price for the hardware for the 32GB version, only tinky thing is the lack of sd card slot or I'm assuming it will be lacking
<wrst> twayneprice: might take a look at glyde.com for tablets
<twayneprice> wrst: There are some pretty good deals there.
<wrst> yes I just put my SIII on there I have it on LSN but I can get more or less the same out of it on there without the aggervation it seems
<twayneprice> wrst: did you try http://www.gazelle.com/ ?
<wrst> according to glyde they give you more money :)
<wrst> but no didn't so much
<wrst> actually ting suggest glyde so just went there really
<wrst> twayneprice: I suppose if I sell my phone I will just buy a nexus 7 while I have funds tied up on the site... you think that might be their game? :)
<twayneprice> Ah.  All the sales turns into trades.  :)
<wrst> yes
<wrst> and im volunteering for their evil plan
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-09
<wrst> morning tenc
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> howdy wrst
<wrst> all going well Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> alls well here. you?
<wrst> yep I'm taking next week off so trying to get through the week
<Omnifrog> I'm making pan flutes today
<wrst> really?
<Omnifrog> http://i.imgur.com/zdGyTKz.jpg
<wrst> that is cool and I see the all important tuner out :)
<Omnifrog> yeah, and rain sticks and all sorts of bamboo stuff for the chattanooga market for october fest booth
<wrst> or I guess that is important to get them the right length
<wrst> cool
<twayneprice> Omnifrog: You can be the next "Zamfir, and his magical pan flute"  :)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ISe0fdoaPs
<twayneprice> I remember that commercial as a kid.
<wrst> ha ha ha
<wrst> I remember those
<twayneprice> Too much time spent watching tv.  :)
<Omnifrog> lol!
<Omnifrog> I just figured out how to make them. playing then, not so much
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-10
<cyberanger> #swissknife-router
 * cyberanger really dislikes tab complete sometimes
<Unit193> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-11
<tenc> Good morning ubuntuers of the volunteer state.
<wrst> howdy tenc
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-12
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well chris4585 ?
<wrst> and howdy tenc
<tenc> Hola
<chris4585> wrst, always
<chris4585> wrst, yourself?
<wrst> yep just killing a Saturday
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410 I'm in and out but around
<linuxman410> how r u
<wrst> good and you?
<linuxman410> doing ok
<wrst> I've just been watching a little baseball
<linuxman410> i just been working and playing on computer
<wrst> two noble causes :)
<linuxman410> yep
<wrst> linuxman410: hang around! I gotta go take care of a few things be back in a bit
<linuxman410> ok
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-13
<Omnifrog> just keep swimming, just keep swimming
<chris4585> wrst, sounds good, I had to work, but it was pretty good
<wrst> its a little cold for swimming isn't it about hibernation time Omnifrog ?
<Omnifrog> lol, you don't have kids wrst ?
<wrst> one  she is two so really don't have a kid just a little monster we try to contain
<Omnifrog> ah, then you didn't see Finding Nemo 300 times already
<Omnifrog> don't worry, you'll get the reference soon enough
<wrst> no but my time is coming
<wrst> she is really starting to be brand aware... hello kitty hung the moon in her eyes
<Omnifrog> it is... (ominous music)
<wrst> ha ha
<Omnifrog> my first grand child is due in February
<wrst> grandparents are the parents #1 enemy
<Unit193> Why do people think animal crackers are for kids?
<Omnifrog> they are good for when the kids are teething, lol
<Unit193> But they taste so good.
<Omnifrog> my pan flutes are coming along nicely http://i.imgur.com/RoxooQO.jpg
<wrst> nice Omnifrog !
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-07
<netritious> Howdy
<wrst> hey hey
<netritious> how are things wrst
<wrst> wet, how about you net? :)
<netritious> it can't decide what it wants to be here lol
<netritious> looks like my raspis are going to see some action finally
<wrst> cool what are you going to do with them?
<netritious> one will be for WPA2 enterprise authentication for my wifi and the other a simple mysql server for snort/barnyard logging
<wrst> nice :0
<wrst> :)
<wrst> I can't type!
<netritious> 8D
<netritious> will probably get a couple more...another for print server and another for NAS...all for wifi clients heh
<wrst> :) sweet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-10
<netritious_> the bottom fell out as I was cutting the grass
<fastforward> I heard it on the roof. Quite torrential.
<netritious> I was hoping to get one final really low cut front and back...at least front was completed. no trimming though :/
<wrst> rain seems to be never ending
<Unit193> I'd make a comment, but I'd likely get kicked by wrst.
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 I probably don't remember how so go for it ;)
<Unit193> Dry day here, no weather alerts all day long.
<wrst> this feels like spring time type weather pattern
<Unit193> 57F
<wrst> 68 and flooding here
<netritious> flooding here two weeks ago, luckily we survived
<wrst> well everyon is on the side of a hill or mountain here so no real flooding but its raining hard enough to flood
<netritious> hope you all stay safe wrst
<wrst> Yeah just a lot of water not much flood danger around here
<wrst> On rare occasion but like 100 years for anything major
<netritious> Hey wrst, if I recall correctly don't you have a raspberry pi?
<wrst> 3
<wrst> I have 3 of them :)
<wrst> netritious: I have issues
<netritious> :D
<netritious> brb
<wrst> not doing much with them right now but you never know when they will be handy
<netritious> back
<Unit193> Front.
<netritious> yeah I had a model B rev 1 from 2011 I just put to work
<netritious> or maybe it's a rev2...not certain. in a case now or I would look
<netritious> howsit Unit193
<Unit193> Not played with a Pi yet.
<netritious> they're fun I guess. i'm just using them for single purpose intranet servers with tiny loads
<netritious> more efficient than a vm
<Unit193> Could be handy indeed.
<netritious> Made a minimal raspbian image. Plenty are around for download but I just like doing it myself heh
<netritious> around 550MB installed, compressed image is 85.5MB
<netritious> using 7z to compress the image for download. offical image is 1GB download and 3GB installed :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-12
<fastforward> Afternoon, everyone
<fastforward> Well, evening, now.
<wrst_> Howdy
<fastforward> Staying dry this weekend?
<wrst> Barely, and you fastforward ?
<fastforward> Mostly. Haven't left the house much. I've turned into quit the homebody this year.
<wrst> Ah that's a nice thing
<wrst> :-)
<fastforward> I guess so. I used to hike a lot and miss that. I'm getting chubbier. :)
<wrst> That will do it :-)
<wrst> Or if you love to eat like I do
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-05
<average_guy> whats wrong with openfiler aedend? ever check out 'amahi'? looks like owncloud on steroids
<average_guy> oops, owncloud, not openfiler
<Ubik> ok so that was pointless, lol
<Ubik> So do admins here just make it a habit of klining people for no apparent reason? :P
<elacheche> Ubik, ?
<Ubik> Yeah, just sitting here and all of a sudden get disconnected with a message saying I am banned for violating terms of service, lol
<Ubik> course it just auto reconnected to a different server and I'm back, but sitll... just the concept of the thing
<elacheche> * Ubik has quit (K-Lined)
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> 11:32    freenode  -- | You are banned from this server- You have violated freenode terms of service.  If in error, please contact kline@freenode.net.  Thanks! (2015/10/5 15.32)
 * Ubik shrugs
<elacheche> It can be someone from an otehr irc channel who reported you.. There was no activity in here all day logn!
<cyberanger> Or no channel at all
<cyberanger> but usually the admins want some log
<cyberanger> some meat and potatos to go with a complaint
<Ubik> lol
<Ubik> exactly
<Ubik> and considering I probably haven't said anything to anyone in a while... lol
<Ubik> but what's the point in klining me anyway? they have to know I'd just auto reconnect, lol
<Ubik> Well, now I am back on said server, so someone must of done it on accident.
<Unit193> Ubik: "reconnected to a different server" isn't a fix on Freenode, someone else was hit and your IP was likely close to it or something.
<Unit193> K-lines are global, but if Sygin did it they might have to fix it faster. :P
<Unit193> Ubik: Hah, DO with IPv6 isn't it?  They tend to assign it wrong, so you can more easily get hit by mistake. :P
<Unit193> cNLAdRVTMQkQgq (~cNLAdRVTM@2604:a880:800:10::8f1:e001)  was the actual target/spammer.
<Ubik> Unit193: Ah, ok..  thanks for clearing that up!! I was scratching my head and already having a bad day, lol
<Ubik> one of those Whiskey Tango Foxtrot moments..  lol..  yeah my client jumped to a different server and i was back, so I couldn't figure that out..  stranger things have happened tho!
<Unit193> At least it was quickly cleared up.
<Ubik> yeah :)
<Ubik> and yeah using DO in NYC3 right now, it seems fairly stable, haven't tried out Toronto yet
<aeden__d> Not sure I have a good handle on how ssh keys work
<Unit193> Simple, buy the model with ed25519!
<aeden__d> Unit193: uh?
<aeden__d> I put an app on my iPhone so I could ssh into my vps
<Unit193> Don't mind me, I'm just being weird.  So what's not gotten?
<Unit193> Ahh, iPhone, I can be of no help.
<aeden__d> It worked fine, I was able to ssh into it
<aeden__d> But I thought since I don't have a key stored on this phone I shouldn't be able to
<Unit193> If you disable password auth, that is.
<Unit193> /etc/ssh/sshd_config: PasswordAuthentication no
<aeden__d> Unit193: ah, I changed root autho to no
<aeden__d> So right now my server isn't very secure
 * Unit193 takes this moment to strike.
<aeden__d> Haha
<aeden__d> You and everyone else
<Unit193> I change ports, disable root if enabled, make it keyfiles only, etc.
<Unit193> And change keyfiles every so often, which can be bad if I forget to update my flash drive, as I lock myself out. :3
<Ubik> I do keyfiles only in general, disable root login, make everyone use sudo
<Ubik> and on some critical systems I'll even restrict what IPs (via firewall) can even hit SSH
<Unit193> Ubik: Ever done encrypted remote server?
<Ubik> Unit193: Don't think so; at least I'm not sure what you are talking about.
<Ubik> enlighten me...hehe
<Unit193> Ubik: Full disk encryption with dropbear in the initramfs to unlock it remotely.
<Ubik> oh ok, nope
<Ubik> I'm guessing one has to have console access for that?
<Unit193> > dropbear.
<Unit193> sshd.
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> ah
<Ubik> ok
<Ubik> Nope, hadn't messed with that one yet, sounds like it could be interesting though.
<Unit193> I set it up in a VM for proof of concept, was great.
<aeden__d> I'm not doing something right. I changed the passwd setting
<aeden__d> Restarted ssh
<aeden__d> It still allows me to connect but not before warning me the authenticity of the host can't be established
<aeden__d> I accepted and then prompted for a password
 * Unit193 helps average_guy setup SASL.
<Unit193> :-----D
<aedend> I added port 80 to deny list in ufw. When I try to access it, I can't, which is good.
<aedend> but... nmap shows 80/tcp as still being open?
<aedend> apparently nmap on localhost may bypass the firewall... I did not know that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-06
<aeden__d> tried ZNC once again. I think I'm just going to keep things simple
<average_guy> ok, Unit193 I set up some SASL today, I know I've done it before several times.  I will speak up if I hit any bumps
<average_guy> security is kinda lost on me though, I am far more of a danger to my system then anyone else :P
<average_guy> ok, generating the cert/key is done.  My problem is that the client is on a different machine
<average_guy> I tried simply moving them across the network but I can't load em, quassel crashes
<aedend> Finally got znc working properly!
<aedend> On my iPhone atm and everything works as advertised
<average_guy> think I've got it now
<cyberanger> an iPhone working as advertised......Is today April Fools
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> I admit that was a horrible joke, but I shamefully stand by it
<average_guy> I was just reading about Apple's deplorable security.  I guess I didn't realize it was a problem for tham
<cyberanger> Physical security is measured by the size of your padlock, but forget the security cameras and lights and razor wire on top of the fence, and somebody'll climb over instead
<cyberanger> and if you do all that, they still might be brazen enough to drive a truck through it instead
<average_guy> yeah, or dig a tunnel
<cyberanger> Every other kind of security is the same way, threat mitigation
<cyberanger> Make it so hard, the storage units across the street look easier to break into
<aedend> I might have spoken too soon. Seems it's not displaying the buffer after I disconnect and reconnect
<cyberanger> aedend: that could just be a settings issue though
<average_guy> you WERE here aedend, idle
<cyberanger> I worked for a VoIP company when I was interviewed for my InfoSec job, I was asked something like, name asecurity issue you dealt with at VoIP company
<aedend> Well, it does keep the buffer, but only from the last connection. The other channels show everything from this morning though
<cyberanger> I told them we had a fairly large client who either shared or leaked their credentials or set them way too easily
<cyberanger> The follow up question was "How did you fix it?" and my reply was priceless (and sadly true) I said client wanted us to block all non-us IP's from their PBX
<aedend> I.e I don't see in the buffer where I posted it working on my iPhone
<cyberanger> I said it nervously and emphasised that It wasn't my decision, just following my orders, Everyone laughed and could tell from other parts of the conversation that I understood things
<cyberanger> point is, security is always a joke, it's just finding the biggest joker first
<cyberanger> aedend: what version is your znc software?
<aedend> The loudest one in the room is usually the weakest one in the room... Security :)
<cyberanger> </rant>
<average_guy> so rather than fix the security, try to block everyone that might test it eh?
<cyberanger> aedend: lol, yeah
<aedend> cyberanger: I built from source latest from znc.in
<cyberanger> average_guy: consider how many bad US IP's there are, and yeah, bad joke
<cyberanger> that was the idea
<cyberanger> aedend: ah, hrm...
<cyberanger> wonder if the debian build has some defaults the source lacks
<cyberanger> It nearly made their system unstable due to the size of the rule list
<cyberanger> netfilter (the kernel part of iptables) nearly dragged the rest of the kernel into a panic
<cyberanger> Ubik: might remember bits of that ^^^
<aedend> cyberanger: I built from source because znc info said some of the dependencies in in unbuntu build might be deprecated
<aedend> It works on my computer at home. Disconnected last night and everything showed up this morning
<aedend> I think there is a setting that clears the buffer after it's been loaded the first time.
<aedend> cyberanger: in regards to your iPhone comment... It works great and I would never go back to android :)
<aedend> average_guy: i _would_ read about androids deplorable security, but I don't have a year of non stop reading to dedicate to that :D
<average_guy> I read android is the most secure atm actually aedend
<average_guy> https://plus.google.com/+ScottWilsonLovesYou/posts/4o7X71zrMZY
<average_guy> I take it all with a grain of salt though
<average_guy> I am biased against Apple mostly because my folks worked for IBM so I've always has computers but they were never Apples
<wrst> aedend: iPhones do work well, I just get bored with them after a while
<cyberanger> iPhone is probally easier to do an audit on, less models and such
<cyberanger> but I'm sure Android gets more code review
<cyberanger> and then even with that, look at how long heartbleed existed prior to discovery
<wrst> just from a user view I think it really depends on personality type, I can fit either mold
<wrst> I like customization and I also like a really good solid factory setup
<aedend> I've used both and I still have my old android. There's pros and cons to both, things I like with one vs the other.
<wrst> aedend: modern android, I think is just as easy to use and as stable really that is if you are using stock
<aedend> The iPhone for me fits, I like customizing and exploring but I can get caught up in it. With the iPhone I don't mind being limited, it keeps me from being distracted ;)
<wrst> throw touchwiz and all of that on top and then you have a mess
<wrst> I really don't customize stock, I'm using a galaxy s5 now and I have had to customize it to get it to be like stock
<aedend> To be honest, I've considered buying a flip phone. All I really need is a way to talk and text. And I don't text often anyway
<wrst> I didn't reallized just how locked the bootloader is on this S5 or I would not have bought it, I had intention of putting an AOSP ROM on it
<cyberanger> wrst: is it? the s6 wasn't so bad
<cyberanger> but the Nexus 6 was simple
<wrst> cyberanger: its the AT&T model
<wrst> I thought about the Nexus 6 but I just don't want something that large
<wrst> or at least I haven't seen anything on XDA, I'm running a rooted touchwiz ROM and having to bypass the bootloader to flash, works well, but is a mess
<netritious> good morning
<wrst> good morning netritious
<wrst> cyberanger: I was looking at the Nexus 5x also but no qi charging kinda ticks me off
<cyberanger> Yeah, I'm not really impressed with the current releases at the moment
<cyberanger> but I'm thinking of giving Project Fi another try, and that Might mean the Nexus 5x down the road
<netritious> howdy wrst, cyberanger
<wrst> how are you doing netritious
<wrst> and I know wireless charging seems pretty insignificant but I really like it
<wrst> so someone will eventually unlock the bootloader on this S5 I'm using and I have a wireless receiver stuck in it already
<cyberanger> Hey netritious
<netritious> not to shabby wrst. started new job as an admin/dev.
<netritious> oh wow, Happy Birthday song is now public domain
<netritious> https://goo.gl/IoJ8FH
<cyberanger> What took so long, oh yeah, our copyright law stinks
<netritious> yup
<netritious> my wife just texted "if Trump is elected we are moving to Canada"
<cyberanger> I've said the same for carly fiorina
<cyberanger> Granted, I don't like any option, all lemons
<netritious> yeah, read an article recently citing a study that concluded 'merica is an oligarchy now.
<netritious> 80% of legislation passed is in direct conflict with what the people want
<netritious> something like that...will have to find the source
<cyberanger> I'd bet it was that way under Regan, meaning, my whole life
<netritious> so who has tried windows 10? lol
<average_guy> It really is an oligarchy, partys have become an illusion.  Obama comes off as a champion of the people with obamacare but insurance are the real winners
<average_guy> I'm on Window 10 now
<average_guy> *insurance companies
<average_guy> I really like Windows 10 also I like microsoft's handling of user accounts.  I can give my 8yr old a Microsoft account and it sees her as an 8yr old and adjusts her content accordingly.  Google has nothing like this.
<aedend> Obama will most likely run for a third term...
<wrst> netritious: congrats on the new job!
<aedend> Are the public logs for channels in freenode updated in real time?
<netritious> wrst: thanks!
<netritious> average_guy: so do you have any complaints about windows 10? seems all I ever read online about it...
<netritious> aedend: I have no idea
<average_guy> No netritious, I have been loving it.  It ran a bit slow at first but subsequent updates have fixed that.  I am actually looking forward to a windows10 phone
<average_guy> convergence is the big thing for everyone,  and I don't care for Ubuntu's vision
<netritious> average_guy: i'd like to see it all converge...windows, linux, unix, et al
<netritious> currently I am moving all my systems to ubuntu and running workstation/esxi for a few apps I need that only run on windows.
<average_guy> Elder Scrolls Online make me go back to Windows. I didn't intend to switch everything over, but I really am liking it.  I still have an Ubuntu server to get my nerd fix on.
<netritious> see, that is something I've been struggling with...
<netritious> UT4 is coming out, and despite everyone telling me previous versions of UT run great on linux, I've never had such luck heh
<netritious> tbh I'm thinking I might be getting to old for gaming anyways, but daughter just turned 13 and has been dying to play UT since she was 5 lol
<netritious> full disclosure: haven't gamed in almost three years
<average_guy> I don't think I will ever stop gaming, I'm almost 40
<netritious> i'm still a gamer at heart, but only one series I'm still fond of -- UT
<netritious> at one point in time I couldn't find my UT2004 cd key and played UT2004 demo for idk 2-3 years lol
<aedend> netritious, average_guy I haven't gamed in some time. Just recently I got back into it. I'm also pushing the age of (I should be doing something more productive) lol
<aedend> I have a 14 yo daughter who loves zelda. We have all the games from nes to gamecube. I bought a wiiU jsut so we would have the latest release. If it ever arrives...
<aedend> When she was 10 I downloaded the original Zelda so she could see what I was playing at her age. She thought that was pretty neat
<average_guy> I still like the first one aedend, in fact, now I gotta go find an emulator...
<average_guy> my lil one is super into minecraft
<aedend> average_guy, I cheated a little bit. We have a an original wii so I downloaded all the games
<aedend> I was late to work the fist time I started playing. I stayed up playing Zelda II late into the night
<aedend> not many people liked that one, but it was my favorite until Twilight Princess came on gamecube
<average_guy> I liked pt2, yer right though, is was not a big hit
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-07
<cyberanger> aedend: the ubuntulog logs are nearly real time, yes
<Unit193> cyberanger: One hour lag, actually.
<cyberanger> Any chance it posts on the hour or something, I've seen it better than that
<Unit193> Pretty sure it's on the dot, yeah.
<cyberanger> Ah, that'd do it
<cyberanger> so not really on the hour, just hourly, at the top of the hour
 * cyberanger guesses bot records, sends a cronjob'd rsync to the webserver as an extra precaution that the bot doesn't get taken down
<Unit193> Standard irssi.
<cyberanger> ok, used bot a litte loosely I guess, but the main part holds
<aedend> I know rsync is used to sync files etc. can I use it to copy a file to my server from my home computer so that any changes made to the file will update in both locations?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-08
<Juzzy> ya thats the usual use-case
<Juzzy> rsync keeps up with only the changes
<Unit193> Unless you actually want bidirectional file sync.
<aedend> Bidirectional file sync
<aedend> Unit193, looks like unison is what I'm looking for
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-09
<aedend> tried to set up unison. lost all my fucking notes from the past three months... PISSED
<aedend> I need to apologize. I shouldn't have vented in the channel like that, Sorry folks.
<aedend> To limit who can view my wordpress site, what is more secure - creating iptable rules or configuring mod_authz_host in Apache?
<aedend> I've got .htaccess setup for admin login etc. But I'm trying to setup so only family can view the actual blog
<cyberanger> aedend: considering the goal, iptables won't work
<cyberanger> how are you going to keep it just family that way, betting you've all got dynamic ip's
<cyberanger> Setup HTTPS, set wordpress on a subdirectory, and either .htaccess on that subdirectory or take a look at https://wordpress.org/support/topic/plugin-password-protect-wordpress-multiple-passwords-what-do-they-do
<aedend> cyberanger,
<aedend> For anyone that is interested, I've got something pretty interesting that's happened to one of my text files
<aedend> After using unison to sync my files with my DO droplet, all files synced but one.
<aedend> Both copies of this file have been erased and populated with a http error message from digital ocean
<aedend> which is weird because I used ssh to sync the files.
<aedend> If I try to open the file with vim, nano or gedit I get this (on both the server and locally) https://paste.debian.net/315209/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-10
<aedend> anyone doing anything special this weekend?
<cyberanger> aedend: Thinking about a few things
<cyberanger> and the paste link is no longer good
<aedend> do you not think that was weird?
<cyberanger> Well, I can't see what your saying, no logo, just sammy ate the page you were looking for
<cyberanger> aedend: is this what you saw? https://www.digitalocean.com/404/
<aedend> cyberanger, yeah, but it's in text form on a file I synced. It doesn't make sense
<cyberanger> No it doesn't
<aedend> causes me a little concern
<Unit193> It's a virus.
<aedend> https://paste.debian.net/315228/
<aedend> Unit193, are you serious??
<Unit193> No, there's soemthing wrong with my head.
<aedend> Unit193, well then you're in good company
<cyberanger> There's nothing wrong with my head
 * cyberanger pulls cable to the matrix out of my neck, grabs another Dr Pepper.
<Unit193> Oh wow, the website didn't expire? 0_o
<Unit193> FB isn't as dorment as I thought.
<aedend> Unit193, my girlfriend deleted her account about three years ago. She had to log back in for school purposes. Everything was exactly as she left it. Thats a little scary
<aedend> this might be a dumb question. But my ssh session has timed out. How can I exit safely without corrupting the file I was working on
<aedend> nothing I do responds in the terminal
<Unit193> Oh, I haven't beeon on FB since 2010, but it's still there and sends me crap.
<aedend> I haven't been on since 2013. But I don't get anything sent to me. I guess because I deactivated my account
<Unit193> Welp, died out a bit.
<Unit193> Temp: 53 F (12 C) ~ Scattered Clouds ~ Humidity: 77% ~ Observed: Fri 09, 22:52
<Unit193> :D
<aedend> everyone doing alright this morning
<aedend> whats up with the weather on the weekends? Seems to only rain friday - sunday...
 * aedend needs to take a road trip. jump in the truck and only make right turns - see where he ends up
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-11
<aeden__d> anyone running openvpn?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-10
<cyberanger> Welcome allan_m
<wrst> hello allan_m
<allan_m> Thanks for the welcome . . . and hi.  Is the TN Loco active still at all?  The page looks pretty dated.
<wrst> allan_m: not very, never had the umph to really get anything going at one time there were meetings etc
<wrst> and how are you doing tonight?
<allan_m> I'm doing fine.  Mostly exploring some of the Ubuntu channels.
<wrst> cool hope you stick around here allan_m, have some pretty knowledgable people in here
 * wrst is however not one of those 
<allan_m> Thanks for the welcome . . . I'll be in from time to time.  But now, to watch the debate I suppose . . .
<wrst> poor guy would have been better off to have stayed in here
<Omnifrog> people watch the debates??!?!?
<wrst> Yeah...
<wrst> I'm still amazed those two are the best we could do
<Unit193> There were better options...
<wrst> Unit193: you would be a better option
<wrst> I would be
<Unit193> Oh gosh, I'd think twice about that...
<wrst> Pretty much anyone other than those two would be
<Omnifrog> true
<[Ubik]> perhaps
<cyberanger> wb [Ubik]
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-11
<Omnifrog> heh, Death Cab For Cutie made a Trump song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE0nOfTA3pY
<minasota> Does anyone here go to ##news?
<Omnifrog> I get all my news from failblog and latenight TV
<Omnifrog> and occasionally kink porn tumblrs
<Omnifrog> oh, and of course the comment sections of any web site
<wrst> soo, I am using 16.10 and it does not resolve hostnames on my LAN I have had this before and can not remember the fix, any ideas?
<wrst> Unit193: so I see it is using resolved now, I know you love systemd :)
<Unit193> wrst: resolvconf isn't new, resolvd is and so is nplan.  I'm either using none or only the former
<wrst> Unit193: on arch i used avahi and it worked great, and works in ubuntu it resolves
<wrst> but the system I think is using resolved?
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: thanks
<netritious> wrst: did you figure out your hostnames issue?
<wrst> netritious: no not yet
<wrst>  avahi-resolve -4 --name server2.local
<netritious> what does that do wrst?
<wrst> I can do that and it will resolve it to the ip address, but when i do ssh server2.local I get the could not resovle hostname
<wrst> netritious: best I coudl tell should let you know if you are resolving, but I think in 16.10 that is being handled through systemd so not using avahi any more
<wrst> I think...
<netritious> edit your hosts file for now?
<wrst> yeah I could do that but my network is all dhcp so attempting to figure it out
<wrst> I should assign static ips to everything, I know :)
<netritious> your server does not have a static IP assigned?
<wrst> yes it does
<wrst> meant other stuff on the network
<wrst> yeah I should just do that for the server :)
<netritious> :)
<wrst> have a raspberrypi working for a time machine backup, and laptop etc that are dhcp
<wrst> not a big deal just bothers me that it doesn't work
<netritious> I chalk it up to the price of free software. It's never going to be perfect, but it will hopefully always stay free.
<wrst> ha ha no doesn't bother me like that bothers me that I can't fix it :)
<netritious> you're only problem is you aren't holding your nose just right
<wrst> no doubt, how are you doing netritious?
<wrst> and probably what I get for "pre-release" software but it isn't that much pre any more
<netritious> pretty good wrst, wishing I had time to install 16.10 to help you figure that out...sounds like fun actually
<wrst> ha ha I actually understand :)
<wrst> it is no fun if you have no problems
<netritious> i knoiw software gets a bit stale after two years, but I have had a ton of success with LTS
<wrst> oh yeah it works great
<wrst> i was on 16.04, replaced the HDD with a ssd and thought I would just go ahead and not mess with updating later
<netritious> nothing wrong with that
<netritious> you mentioned your raspberry pi...I have v1 model B sitting in front of me waiting for assignment, and a v2 model B that runs scripts to generate sales and inventory reports
<wrst> they are just so handy, I have one that I use just to ssh into my network, one for time machine and one I just bounce stuff off of mess with and one in a shelf :)
<netritious> wait, one IN a shelf? or did you mean on a shelf waiting to be put to work? :)
<netritious> They are handy, but I haven't figured out what to do with the v1 yet, and currently collecting dust. I would really like a v3 model B to work with, but trying to hold off for v4 or even a v5.
<netritious> v4 and v5 don't exist yet of course heh
<netritious> just imagining the features that might be in them by then.
<wrst> ha ha it is actually waiting to be used or maybe retired, replaced it iwth the v3 to do the time machine backus
<wrst> using the onboard wifi doesn't need to be fast just work
<netritious> and does it work ok wrst?
<wrst> the v3 with bluetooth and wifi is nice
<wrst> netritious: yes the wifi is slow, but it gets the job done nicely for a backup
<wrst> for a laptop not for something high priority of course
<netritious> how slow are we talking here?
<wrst> hmm good question
<wrst> hmm netritious not as slow as I thought
<wrst> I think around 25Mbps or so type slow is what i had read but iwas only getting around 3Mbps on transfers
<wrst> until I just checked and getting 18 with it right beside the router
<netritious> nice
<wrst> still not winning awards, but fast enough for that type of thing
<netritious> if you are making backups wrst you win the award hshs
<netritious> *haha
<wrst> ha ha I like backups :)
<netritious> me too wrst
<wrst> I use crashplan for all our photos, videos important docs at home, that's what I have my little file server for, just dump everything to it and it uploads it over night
<wrst> have two macbooks that backup to the pi
<wrst> as I found the only issue there is you can't just hook the drive up to the macbook, and I don't trust HFS on linux
<wrst> using a usb hard drive
<netritious> not a bad crashplan wrst :D
<netritious> brb
<netritious> tada
<netritious> wrst: I just use robocopy\rsync to a share hosted on the router for family stuff. All my other backups are volume based.
<wrst> I am not near that complex and crashplan is a great 60 bucks or so a year for the service
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<netritious> hey cyberanger, how are you?
<cyberanger> better than wrst, my dns settings work (sorry wrst )
<netritious> ooooooh, burrrrrn lol
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger :)
<netritious> I swear wrst robocopy, rsync, and volume snapshots are the easiest, outside of point-and-click solutions.
<wrst> well this is very much a point and click and offsite that's the big thing offiste done easily
<wrst> I keep onsite backups also
<cyberanger> netritious: It's pretty good, Setting my master VPN server back up on a droplet (I didn't need it since April so I merged alot of it unto my Asterisk Server with Vultr, but I'll need it again when I go back on the road)
 * cyberanger drives a truck for a living, and does IT for fun now, much much better that way
<cyberanger> <shameless plug>I will still accept some paid gigs and am starting a small hosting company too</shameless plug>
<cyberanger> netritious: I do a two stage, first run rsync live with some filters avoiding /dev /proc and /sys, then fire up finnix and run rsync again to catch anything I missed. Works well for me.
<cyberanger> wrst: still having that DNS issue?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> no big deal
<wrst> just irritating
<netritious> nice cyberanger! "On the road again... I can't wait to get ont eh road again..."
<netritious> must be nice to travel
<cyberanger> netritious: Exactly, regional this time too so more home time (weekly)
<netritious> well that's cool too
<cyberanger> It is, Finding a way to afford it though, hence this job.
<cyberanger> I wish I had travelling infosec gigs, lose the sighseeing (granted now it's the sights out my windshield but still better) but have real fun pentesting.
<netritious> yeah tech is expensive. I am currently in "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mode
<wrst> I'm in the break it to fix it mode
<netritious> haha wrst
<cyberanger> Long term planning, I want to spend a year doing the nomadic backpacking & sightseeing deal. Already applied for a few visa's with that in mind too.
<wrst> nice cyberanger
<netritious> yeah, do it now while you are still young
<netritious> harder to climb trails after you retire
<cyberanger> Oh, trails and cities, a little of both kinds of backpacking.
<cyberanger> And exactly my thoughts, but I want the company stable and my finances prepared fully.
<netritious> *harder to forge trails after you retire
<cyberanger> Thankfully getting a trucking job now isn't hard, and I keep doing my job right, shouldn't be hard to quit for "personal reasons" and come back a year later and either find a company job, or get a lease
<netritious> true
<cyberanger> That's not expected to change either, great money for little effort.
<cyberanger> Not that the job isn't hard, but it's more the personal sacrifices than the job itself, do your paperwork, move your load, be safe on the road.
<netritious> roger that good buddy :D
<Unit193> ...Perhaps I'm too used to living where people can't drive worth a crap.
<netritious> has anyone read that article about OpenAI using reddit posts?
<netritious> hello Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy, idling as ever. :)
<netritious> virtually idling though, right? :)
<cyberanger> Unit193: My (admittedly biased) opinion, if everyone had to learn how to drive a CDL, a Motorcycle and a car, stick shift and all, to get any license and re-test every 5 years (at least) to renew it, it'd reduce it to such a small number of issues you could actually enforce the remaining issues away.
<cyberanger> Driver's licenses for cars are only a little harder than getting a gumball out of a gumball machine, that's the problem.
<cyberanger> Enforcement is more about shifting tax revenue to another name than truely protecting people on the road.
<cyberanger> But I am biased
<Unit193> cyberanger: Glad you said learn, not everyone can pass the CDL eye exam.  It also depends on where you'll drive, I'm fine for here (and other places of course), but driving in LA or SF would be an entirely different matter.
<cyberanger> Unit193: Yeah, While I do think one should pass all three, and have all three. I'm enough of a realist to know some people are too afraid of motorcycles to ever take a road test, let alone pass.
<cyberanger> If you can pass an eye test for motorcycle and car, but fail for a CDL, and understand my semi's stopping distance sucks, understand why I can't climb that mountain fully loaded at 70 MPH and know how to use a turn signal then job done.
<cyberanger> If you can understand motorcycles are hard to see, and you need to LOOK for them on the road (along with everyone else, including pedrestians, deer and dogs) great.
<cyberanger> That's not so much an Eye test as it is an IQ test.
<cyberanger> Sorry but if your smart enough to install Ubuntu, your smart enough to know how to drive right.
<cyberanger> Thankfully, I've learned to mostly let it go, and my runs had been at night (going forward, starting this regional, idk)
<netritious> comparing installing ubuntu and driving a deathtrap around with other deathtraps everywhere isn't quite fair cyberanger
<netritious> but I get your meaning
<cyberanger> No, it's two different kinds of thinking. I'm not critizing anyone in here (Not seen anyone in here drive, and I'm pretty sure you don't IRC and drive)
 * wrst does have quassel on his phone
<netritious> wrst: do you quassel and drive?
 * cyberanger has AndroIRC on his, and it does take awhile to fill a diseal tank.
<wrst> I will not lie netritious
<netritious> lol
<wrst> I will just get really quiet
<cyberanger> Point is with the ubuntu comment, it's about thinking about what your doing, yes you can adjust the radio, no the radio isn't more important than the road.
<netritious> cyberanger: reread my reply and giggle darnnit
<cyberanger> I did giggle, made me think about the movie death race.
<wrst> cyberanger: quit your giggling and fix my dns issue!
<cyberanger> Ubuntu isn't as homicidal, even compiling your own kernel can be less stressful.
<cyberanger> wrst: lol, is avahi on every machine?
<wrst> cyberanger: yes afaik but 16.10 is using systemd for it now I think?
<cyberanger> still needs avahi
<wrst> yes I have it
<cyberanger> On both machines?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> cyberanger: wesley@desktop:~$ avahi-resolve -4 --name raspberrypi2.local
<wrst> raspberrypi2.local      192.168.1.115
<cyberanger> Okay, rereading the backlog too I think I see what's going on.
<cyberanger> avahi-resolv bypsassed the normal dns lookup and ignores the hosts file, there's a config option for setting the order of lookups, I've had to add avahi manually to it before.
<wrst> hmm that sounds likely
<cyberanger> I need to see if ubuntu also changed that due to related systemd changes too
<cyberanger> It'd still be a config tweak, but a different tweak than debian.
<wrst> that gives me something to work at sounds right
<Unit193> cyberanger: No actually there's something to do with the CDL eye test, that and aircraft, and the colors green and blue.  Seems it's a common problem.  I'd, err, gladly try riding on a bike though.  I rather want to some day.  And yeah, I've walked at night, you have to be very careful with cars.  But honestly I wouldn't actually do fine in larger cities.  Also I don't text nor mess with the radio,
<Unit193> so there's that at least. :P
<cyberanger> I can get that info later on too. I have that handy.
<cyberanger> Just not on my phone handy
<Unit193> (And yeah, to be clear I'm taking exactly zero personally. :P )
<cyberanger> Unit193: The real reason with the learning is understanding of your limitations, and of those around you, I know you've already got that down by how you are with driving elsewhere.
<cyberanger> That's why I would want you to take the eye test (so you understand it's there for all CDL holders too) but not fail your Class D becuase of it.
<cyberanger> And you'd only retest for what your license is, but the first time you test for it all. and when you retest, it would cover understanding blindspots for everything, not just two cars
<Unit193> Yeah, people learning better where the blindspots are on trucks would be a good thing.  There was a truck at the state fair for years that did exactly that.  I never ride beside one if I can help it, I'll speed up just to pass it (and leave pleeeenty of room), and not just because I don't want to piss one off.
<cyberanger> Some semi drivers are idiots, but I've heard people call us idiots for going slow up a mountain, stopping at train tracks (by law) and seen cars fly out of my blind spot behind me, into one beside me and get very close in front of me, becuase I used my turn signal to say I needed over for the cop I just passed (I couldn't get over becuase of the car)
<cyberanger> Or becuase a semi in front of me had a tire go to shreds, I needed to get over or stop, same issue forcing me to stay near the flying rubber and slow way down (I was slowing down anyway, but I wanted to also clear the rubber and not stop outright)
<Unit193> Oh gosh, yes.  I know not all do, nothing worse than being beside a truck when it turns the turn signal on, you have no idea if it knows you're there.  Also years ago, there was this semi that was acting like a little red sports car, that was...something.
<cyberanger> I've also had a system in my rig, think of it like radar, it'll disable my crusie control and even apply my brakes for me if you get too close. People will pass me on the left, get in front of me, slow down, trip my breaks, to catch an offramp last second.
<cyberanger> And they were happy behind me for miles, had signs telling them about the offramp, wasn't the time to pass me anymore.
<Unit193> Wow, that's nice.  On the other hand, yeah sometimes you really want to get past the truck before the offramp, otherwise you know the next long stretch is a single lane and hard to pass.
<cyberanger> It doesn't make me mad, it's annoying and unnecessary but it happens.
<cyberanger> Well, I'm talking more interstate, so always two lanes, signs saying your offramp is a 1/4th of a mile, you can access the offramp behind me, and instead you want to race past me just to slam your breaks at the bottom of the ramp for the red light.
<Unit193> Though my cousin has informed be of the "big truck" syndrome.  A car will see a suburban and even if the car is going slower, it must pass.  Once it passes, it'll slow down causing the pickup to slow down too...
<Unit193> Hah, niiice.
<cyberanger> Yep, exactly, I can't be behind that slow truck going 65, so I'll pass him and continue going 60 MPH
<Unit193> That's one good way to get run off the road if you ask me..  I'd find it hard to have sympathy.
<cyberanger> I can take passengers and am thinking more about the streaming dashcam part of the TruckPC, so soon you'll get to see too I guess.
<cyberanger> :-)
<Unit193> ...That might be fun, but a bit longer than I'd prefer. >_>
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-12
<wrst> Unit193: I'm getting all these ubuntu updates, like a new release is about to happen or smoething
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-15
<minasota> Thinking about building a home theater. You guys have any references I could use? Curious if anyone has any experience or recommendations on what material is best for building the screen and which projector is a good choice
<wrst> no suggestions my projector expertise is minimal, but sounds like a great project keep us updated
<minasota> wrst: will do
<wrst> cool!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-14
<Omnifrog> getting smaller >.>
<Unit193> ubuntulog keeps killing people.
<Omnifrog> I can see how that could be a problem
<Unit193> We've banded together to try and defend those remaining, but I'm not sure how long it'll last.
<Unit193> It'll end just like Harper's island.
<Unit193> Soo howdy, Omnifrog.
<Omnifrog> hi hi
<Omnifrog> what's shakin'
<Unit193> ...Bacon?
<Unit193> Can't wait for Winter to finally get here.  You?
<Omnifrog> fall colors setting in there?
<Omnifrog> the leaves are falling the air is getting fresh crisp in the night. I'm sick of mowing
<Unit193> I've been sick of mowing ever since I first started, years ago...
<Omnifrog> yeah, that too
<Unit193> Clearing snow, alright I see the use in that.  I can also take my coat off.  Mowing?  Not so much..
<Omnifrog> I have one final push to get through the mowing this season
<Omnifrog> shouldn't take more than 30 hours
<Omnifrog> most of that is on a tractor
<Omnifrog> but the leaves
<Omnifrog> that is just repetitive blow/mow/ blow/ mow
<Omnifrog> the curse of living in the woods
<Unit193> Certainly does have advantages though.
<Omnifrog> well, Yeah!
<Omnifrog> unlimited mowing!
<Omnifrog> >_>
<Unit193> Tends to be cooler in the summer.
<Omnifrog> lately
<Omnifrog> but not always
<Omnifrog> last years fires were no fun
<Omnifrog> so... The Orville. Any fans?
 * Unit193 
<Unit193> Seen it, Omnifrog?
<cyberanger> Hey Omnifrog, what's up?
<Omnifrog> hi cyberanger
<Omnifrog> yes Unit193, I watched the 6th episode tonight
<Unit193> Not the best, but not the worst either.
<Omnifrog> I thought the first one knocked it out of the park but dang, they went dark fast
<Unit193> 'If the Stars Should Appear' was decent.
<Omnifrog> yeah. that was a good one
<Omnifrog> it's .... different
<Omnifrog> but with the same ideas
<Omnifrog> it's unmistakably Seth MacFarlane
<Unit193> TBH, I really haven't seen much of his stuff.
<Omnifrog> Family Guy?
<Unit193> As I said, nope.
<Omnifrog> yeah, me neither. heh
<Omnifrog> I never liked that show
<Omnifrog> but meh
<Omnifrog> I'm enjoying The Orville
<Unit193> I do like this one though.
<Omnifrog> havent watched the new Star Trek thing though
<Unit193> Neither have I.
<Omnifrog> I have the first episode recorded
<Omnifrog> I'm just not very excited about it
<Omnifrog> everything I've read about it says "no"
<Omnifrog> and anyway, fuck CBS. I'm still pissed off about Axanar
<Unit193> Never heard of it.
<Omnifrog> heard of what?
<Omnifrog> CBS?
<Unit193> Wait, what to you refer to with 'Axanar'?
<Omnifrog> Prelude to Axanar  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W1_8IV8uhA
<Omnifrog> fan fic
<Omnifrog> CBS sued them
<Omnifrog> and for that I will never forgive or forget
<Omnifrog>  /klingon
<Unit193> Wow...
<Unit193> Kind of like whoever going after 'Adult Wednesday Addams"..
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: I'll never forgive or forget fox with Firefly (and a longer list too)
<Omnifrog> yeah but Fox brought us The Orville
<Omnifrog> >.>
<Unit193> Omnifrog: ...OK, that's good. Now can I see the rest of the series? >_<
<Omnifrog> series?
<Omnifrog> The Orville?
<Omnifrog> it's on Fox
<Omnifrog> new episodes air on Thursdays
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> i are a commercial
<Unit193> No, I meant of that link. :P
<Unit193> Turns out, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3302086/ !
<Omnifrog> yeah, CBS/Paramont killed it
<Omnifrog> duck duck go it
<Omnifrog> it was going to be AWESOME
<Omnifrog> JJ Abrams even said it wold be OK
<Omnifrog> and then CBS killed it
<Unit193> I wondered, but saw http://www.axanarproductions.com/creator-paul-jenkins-joins-axanar-team/ and the datestamp on it...
<Omnifrog> JJ Abrams Says AXANAR Lawsuit Is "Going Away" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZFycZqcQhQ
<Omnifrog> the entire Axanar thing is a mess
<Omnifrog> it could have been the most amazing fan fic thing to ever happen
<Omnifrog> but CBS decided to be a dick about it because it interfered with their stupid Discovery and CBS All Access bullshit
 * cyberanger is really liking Qubes OS, having too much fun with the Proxy VM settings atm.
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: All the networks have had too many stupid moments, I had hoped Pioneer One would have changed that.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-15
<wrst> hello Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi there
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> I'm contemplating the mass death of all the leaves on the trees that are raining down on my yard demanding to be dealt with >_>
<Unit193> Fire.
<Omnifrog> yeah, see where that got California!
<Omnifrog> I'm trying to eliminate burning as a part of my land management strategy
 * Unit193 is a pyro. >_>
 * Omnifrog is surrounded by forest >_>
 * Unit193 has woods in the back.
<Omnifrog> I have woods on all 4 sides
<Unit193> Sounds nice, except in high winds. :3
<Omnifrog> wind, ugh
<Omnifrog> actually it doesn't matter what kind of weather event it is. it's going to create work for me
<Omnifrog> rain makes dead/weak branches heavy. they fall down
<Omnifrog> snow, ice. they fall down
<Omnifrog> wind. fall down
<Omnifrog> Owls
<Omnifrog> they land on branches
<Omnifrog> fall down
<Omnifrog> fuck owls
<Unit193> Heard a great sounding owl last night.
<Omnifrog> it's about time for them to come out and start talking
<Unit193> About a month back, heard one real close in the front moving, then about 1-2 seconds later it'd already made it to the back. >_>
<Unit193> Dang thing is Faaaast!
<Omnifrog> well, they can fly and stuff >.>
<Omnifrog> and you wont hear them flying cause they have those special feathers
<Omnifrog> stealth fethers
<Omnifrog> feathers*
<Unit193> Right, I'm used to things flying, but this was something else..
<Omnifrog> a ninja owl?
<cyberanger> Ninja owl, that'd be a hoot 🦉
<Omnifrog> Unidentified Flying Owl
<Unit193> Monsters in the woods.
<Omnifrog> the only monsters in the woods are people
<Omnifrog> the animals know this
<Omnifrog> that's why they avoid us
<Unit193> I'd make a joke, but not entirely sure you know when I'm joking. :3
<cyberanger> Unit193 ufo, nice, so it does fly?
<Omnifrog> oh, please. I like jokes!
<Unit193> It's not funny....Fine then!  You let the fox eat you.
<Unit193> ..Or the 'coons.
<Unit193> Or Coyote, but we don't have them *that* close.
<Omnifrog> ok... tell the joke already
<Omnifrog> ...
<Unit193> What's dotty for? ;3
<Unit193> Ironically, I've actually seen more wildlife in the city than I have when out in the country.
<Omnifrog> wait, is that a riff on Coon and Friends from southpark?
<Unit193> Not that I know of, nope.
<Omnifrog> sorry to be thick here but what was the joke again?
<Unit193> That a small fox is going to attack and eat a grown man.  You know, city fear of everything living.
<Omnifrog> ah. it's been so long since I lived in that world
<Omnifrog> I come face to face with animals all the time
<Omnifrog> both the animal and I are stunned when this happens
<Unit193> (While I am in the city, as I said I've seen much more wildlife here than nowhere Indiana.  Fox, Opossum, countless deer, turky, etc, etc.)
<Omnifrog> we "usually" agree to just back away and go our own way
<Unit193> Eh, racoons get into crap, I'll run 'em off (if they have a direction to run, of course won't back it into a corner.)
<Omnifrog> I ran into a turkey last year that didn't feel like backing down
<Unit193> I have a hatred for racoons after one got inside twice..
<Omnifrog> I had to hide in the car
<Unit193> Wait I got this: "What?  Don't all you country folk walk around with revolvers and shotguns?"  Niiice...How long did it corner you?
<Unit193> Big one?
<Omnifrog> ok....
<Omnifrog> lets unpack this
<Unit193> (Kidding.._
<Omnifrog> first, I'm not from this red neck state.
<Omnifrog> I'm a California transplant
<Unit193> 0_o
<Omnifrog> granted, I've been here for decades
<Omnifrog> and yeah, I have a lot of guns
 * cyberanger is reminded of a Robin Williams joke involving deer in California & Deer fences
<Omnifrog> but I almost never have one on me
<Unit193> (I differentiate "country" from "redneck" too, there's quite a difference.  I would put TN as "country" and generally like it.)
<Omnifrog> and 3: the turkey kept me away from my vehicle for about 10 minutes before I was able to take refuge in said vehicle
<Unit193> That doesn't sound like fun. ;3
<Omnifrog> she prolly had a new nest near where I was working
<Omnifrog> I encounter animals like that all the time though
<Omnifrog> if you want the animals to live on your land you have to make way for them
<Unit193> (And as per that, southern Ohio seems a bit too much like bad-KY than TN to me. >_>)  Yeah, but I'm pretty sure I'd prefer that to neighbors that play basketball all the time. >_>
<cyberanger> Unit193: Where's bad-KY? for that matter, where's good-KY?
<Unit193> cyberanger: There's gotta be somewhere in there that's now WV, you know?
<Omnifrog> are we talking about states or sex lube?
<cyberanger> WV doesn't bother me, there's a really nice bridge there that I want to jump off of someday.
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: lol, states I hope
<Unit193> ..I'd make a comment, but something about channels needing to be family friendly..
<Omnifrog> there are families in here ?
<Omnifrog> or really... anybody?
<cyberanger> No, but there are public logs and quiet logbots, right ubuntulog
<cyberanger> And the occasional lurker, right xTEMPLARx ?
<Omnifrog> well.. kick those bastards out
<Omnifrog> why even log this channel?
<Omnifrog> nothing ever happens here
<Unit193> (Wasn't going to be a great comment anyway.  Just something to do with "dating" preferences in relation to...People already related.)
<cyberanger> Ubuntu likes the LoCo's to do that, let them log the quiet.....
<Unit193> I wonder if any of the US LoCos are still really up and running, Ohio sure isn't.
<cyberanger> Unit193: something like "....mississippi of the north"
<Unit193> cyberanger: Doesn't get worse than Alabama or West Virginia.
<Omnifrog> this is a most under utilized channel
<Unit193> I'm not sure if that's technically accurate.
<Unit193> A few weeks ago I assisted in shutting down and forwarding #ubuntu-touch, sooo..
<Omnifrog> so one thing happened in the last month ?
<Omnifrog> we should focus on taking over the world!
<cyberanger> I'm already working on that, there's a few holes in my plan. (biggest hole is about the size of the korea peninsula) I've decided to table it for now, the plan is just too radioactive for my liking.
<cyberanger> About to publish the second blog post, maybe tonight, hopefully no later than monday night.
<cyberanger> Oops, meant to send that in another channel, oh well. It's off topic to ubuntu (as usual) but no harm sharing here too I suppose ;-)
<Unit193> I'm not sure what percentage of the remaining people even use Ubuntu, to be honest.
<cyberanger> Good question, Omnifrog do you?
<Unit193> First lets be clear that we don't mind if you aren't. :P
 * cyberanger is running Qubes OS, and has tried out the Ubuntu template yesterday.
<cyberanger> So I guess I'm running Fedora, Ubuntu, Windows 7 Pro, Whonix & Debian (mostly debian)
<Omnifrog> I'm running Redhat 2.0 just for fun
<Omnifrog> WOOOOHOOO, the is a Napster port !
<cyberanger> Oh, and becuase of the nature of Qubes OS, that's at the same time. Isn't virtualization awesome.
<Omnifrog> wait, I think Napster was more in the Redhat 3.0 days >.>
<Omnifrog> historical reference fail
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> I think the closest I ever came was CentOS 4 or 5
<Omnifrog>  I blame my Linux use on Leo Laporte
<Omnifrog> Leo and Anna
<cyberanger> I proudly give credit to Maximum PC
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: sorry, I don't recognize the names
<Omnifrog> Tech TV, The Screen Savers?
<cyberanger> Wow, yeah that's why. Forever ago.
<Omnifrog> they, and he, are still on the air!
 * cyberanger whistles innocently.......
 * cyberanger rephrases
<cyberanger> Forever ago since I've seen it.
<Omnifrog> https://twit.tv/shows/new-screen-savers
<Omnifrog> it's still Leo
<Omnifrog> it's a different show of course
 * cyberanger bookmarks it for later.
<Omnifrog> I wonder if the studio escaped the fires
<Omnifrog> his studios are in the north bay
<cyberanger> How close is that to NAPA?
<cyberanger> My time in Cali wasn't much, and it wasn't yesterday.
<Omnifrog> I think he'll be OK
<Omnifrog> https://www.google.com/maps/place/TWiT/@38.2782217,-122.649067,8281m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m12!1m6!3m5!1s0x8085b6a6539c33e3:0xcaf68591c91d8ce9!2sTWiT!8m2!3d38.2766295!4d-122.6669266!3m4!1s0x8085b6a6539c33e3:0xcaf68591c91d8ce9!8m2!3d38.2766295!4d-122.6669266?hl=en
